# Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe gerade mit Christian telefoniert, der einen absolut tollen Vorschlag gemacht hat:

Penn stiftet 10 Ruten aus ihrem Programm zum "Aktionstesten".
Dann kann man sagen wir wollen die Aktion härter als bei dieser Rute, wir wollen sie weicher etc..

Denn bei der Aktion kann man ja nicht wie beim WG mit festen physikalischen Grössen arbeiten, da ist ja vieles auch persönliches Empfinden, Gefühlssache etc..

Wenn man aber nun an Hand dieser Ruten sagen kann, sie muss härter oder weicher ausfallen, kann man die Aktion viel genauer bestimmen.

Aus den Ergebnissen des Aktionstests machen wir dan die Umfrage, die letztlich über die Aktion entscheidet.

Bedingungen:
1.: Ihr schreibt, wie oft ihr in den nächsten Wochen ans Wasser könnt, auf welche Fische ihr mit welchen Methoden und Ködern angelt.
2.: Es müssen mindestens 2 verschiedene Leute pro Rute damit angeln, je mehr desto besser.
3.: Wir brauchen dann eine möglichst genaue Beschreibung der gewünschtne Aktion
4.: Ihr solltet noch angeben, welche Aktion ihr gerade bevorzugt, damit wir eine gute "Testermischung" finden können.
5.: Die Ruten werden spendiert, könnt Ihr also behalten!

Die Ruten sind Millenium Spinnruten, 3 Meter lang, WG 10 - 40 Gramm, genaue Bezeichnung: 1D-B123-3000, im aktuellen Pennkatalog auf Seite 28 zu finden.

Also her mit den Bewerbungen!!!!


----------



## ollidi (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hier bin ich ja schon!!!!! :q

zu 1: Da ich dieses Jahr noch reichlich Überstunden abbauen muß und auch noch Resturlaub habe, werde ich auf jeden Fall die Wochenenden nutzen können und ca. 6 normale Wochentage. Kommendes Jahr habe ich im Januar auch noch ein paar Tage zum Testen.

zu 2: Kein Problem, weil ich genug Angler kenne, die mitmachen würden.

zu 3: Schnelle Spitze, stabiles Rückgrad

zu 4: wie unter 3 beschrieben

zu 5: OK!!!!! Dann mal los!!!! :m


----------



## Ralf-H (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Moin,
Bewerbung zum Testen:
zu 1) hab´die nächsten drei Wochen Urlaub, also Zeit genug (Gewässer=Schweriner See, liegt vor der Haustür). Fische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Mefo in der Ostsee (Fehmarn, evtl. Langeland). Köder: Blinker, Wobble, GuFi.
zu 2) ich gehe fast nie alleine Angeln, da zu langweilig, also mindestens zwei bis vier Tester klar.
zu 3) gewünschte Aktion: leichte Spitzenaktion, also B (auf der Skala von A bis D).
zu 4) ich benutze fast alle Aktionen, je nachdem, ob ich Multi fische oder nicht, je nach WG, Köder etc. alles vorhanden.
zu 5) klasse !!! wer aber von den mindestens zwei Testern pro Rute darf sie behalten?
Würde das Teil gerne testen und dann entsprechende Bewertung abliefern.
Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## vk58 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: 10 Ruten für Aktionstest von Penn*

Da würde ich auch gerne bewerben. Ich gehe zur Zeit 1-2 mal die Woche zum Angeln.

Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Forelle
Köder: GuFi, Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler
Gewässer: Vereinsgewässer, 1 Fließgewässer
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen vom Ufer 
Rutenaktion: bevorzugt eine progressive Aktion 
Angeln tue ich immer mit einem Freund zusammen, das macht einfach mehr Spaß.
Ich möchte der Fairness halber aber betonen, daß ich nur geeignet bin, zu testen, ob die Rute auch für Anfänger gut zu handlen ist. Werden versierte Fachleute gesucht, die seit 20 Jahren angeln, bin ich leider der Falsche!


----------



## kanalbulle (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: 10 Ruten für Aktionstest von Penn*

moin,

heute ist Bewerbertag |supergri 

Zeit zum angeln habe ich in den nächsten Wochen genug da Urlaub #6 
Der zweite Mann zum angeln ist auch vorhanden (ohne den gehe ich sowieso nie)...ist angemeldeter Boardy und gleichzeitig mein Nachbar !
Beangelt wird alles was sich Raubfisch nennt und an Ködern muss die gesamte Box herhalten. Das ist nicht wegen dieser Bewerbung so sondern immer  
Gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit probieren wir alles durch.
Gefischt wird mit großer Auswahl - meistens werden die "harten" Ruten bevorzugt.

Bis dennedenn |wavey:


----------



## DerStipper (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

zu 1) naja diese Woche kann ich nich bin Krank danach 2 Wochenferien hab also genug Zeit. Ich würde mit Spinnern und GuFi's auf Zander und Barsche angeln.
zu 2) Ich habe Spinnverrückte Freunde also is dat kein Prob.
zu 3) Spitzenaktion, hartes Rückrat will mal so eine versuchen
zu 4) siehe zu 3)
zu 5) gerne

noch eine Frage muss die 2te Person Boardie sein?|kopfkrat #c


----------



## petrikasus (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Da sage ich auch nicht nein.
1) habe ab 23. Urlaub und bin bis 09.01. frei, also 2-3 Touren pro Woche werden es schon.
2) kein Problem, habe hier noch zwei sitzen
3) sensible Spitze, sonst stabil/kräftig
4) wie 3)

Einsatz sind Kanäle und Lippe für Zander und Barsch


----------



## Palerado (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Dann bewerb ich mich doch hier auch glatt nochmal.

Zu beangelnde Gewässer wären Baggerseen in verschiedenen Variationen.
Zielfisch Hecht und Zander. Ködervielfalt auch reichlich.

Mein Bruder und sein Kumpel (beide Weihnachtsferien)wären mit Sicherheit Feuer und Flamme dafür. Die beiden sind 16 und 17 also auch nicht zu jung für sowas.

Wie in dem anderen Thread bereits beschrieben werde ich sie auch mal am Forellensee mit leichten Spinnködern sowie Posenmontagen testen.

Bevorzugen würde ich die progressive Aktion, da mir die Rute die ich momentan fische zu hart ist.

zu 5.: Super Aktion *einschleim*  |supergri 

Das soll es von mir gewesen sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



> noch eine Frage muss die 2te Person Boardie sein?


Nein, musser nicht, aber er muss trotzdem den entsprechenden Testbericht abliefern und zustimmen, dass der dann auch im Forum hier und im Magazin veröffentlicht werden darf.


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

moin! 
ganz ehrlich gesagt weiss ich jetzt nicht, ob dies jetzt die gleiche testaktion ist, oder ein anderer rutentyp getestet werden soll. wie dem auch sei, ich wuerde ganz gerne mal eine rute testen. 

-gewaesser sind fluss, kanal, und see
-angelmethoden sind das leichte und mittleres spinnfischen mit gufis, wobblern, spinnern, blinkern, und dem drachkowitschsystem vom ufer aus
-zielfische sind barsch, hecht, und zander
-ich komme ca. 2-3 mal pro woche ans wasser, entweder mit nem studienkollegen oder meinenm "schwager"
-bei der ruten aktion bevorzuge ich ein stabiles rueckrat mit mitllerer spitzenaktion

gruss,
mike


----------



## südlicht (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ok, hier bin ich :q

1: Habe im Moment 4 Wochen Urlaub :q und bin danach auch 2-3 mal in der Woche am Wasser (See / Rheinhafen, Zielfische Hecht, Zander, Barsch)
2: Kenne genug Angler, die sich ein Urteil bilden könnten
3: Hartes Rückrat, Spitzenaktion
4: s.o.
5: Damit komme ich wohl klar 

Wünsche allen warme Füsse am Wasser und eine schöne, besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit....

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## totti (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Also dann bewerb ich mich mal:

1. Bis zum 2.1.05 kann ich anbieten:  mind. 1 x Mefoblinkern Ostsee , Köder: diverse Mefoblinker- und Wobbler (auch auf Dorsch)
ca. 4 -  5 mal zum Leichten/mittleren Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander. Köder: Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler bis 30gr WG
2. Kein Problem , gehen meist zu zweit los. 
3. genaue Beschreibung folgt dann
4. zur Zeit weicheres Rückgrat , schnelle Aktion

Viele Grüße 
Totti |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



> moin!
> ganz ehrlich gesagt weiss ich jetzt nicht, ob dies jetzt die gleiche testaktion ist, oder ein anderer rutentyp getestet werden soll. wie dem auch sei, ich wuerde ganz gerne mal eine rute testen.


Ist nicht die gleiche Aktion!!!
Hier drehts sich darum, dass Penn 10 Ruten verlost, an Hand deren man die Aktion genauer definieren kann (härter/weicher als die VErgleichsrute) um damit aus dem gefühlsmäßigen hart/weich bei der Aktion in vernünftige BAhnen zu kommen.

Die andere Aktion dient der Anmeldung der Tester für die Vorserie. Denn schliesslich soll nicht der Käufer der Rute nachher die "Endkontrolle" machen, sondern das sollen die Tester hier aus dem Board übernehmen, bevor die Rute dann endgültig in die Serienfertigung geht.


----------



## DerStipper (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, musser nicht, aber er muss trotzdem den entsprechenden Testbericht abliefern und zustimmen, dass der dann auch im Forum hier und im Magazin veröffentlicht werden darf.


OK ich ruf den gleich mal an und frag was er davon hällt#6 bzw. was die davon halten#6 aber ich denke die werden zustimmen.
Und soll ich dann einfach sagen das die zustimmen oder wie wird das gemacht?


----------



## Laksos (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

(Vorweg zur Klarheit:
Falls es zum "Stechen" mit irgendwelchen Boardies kommt und zwischen Testern ausgewählt/entschieden werden muß, trete ich als Mod natürlich gerne sofort mein Testangebot an einen Boardie ab!  )  

Wir würden schon ganz gerne mit unserem "4 Boardie-Haushalt", davon 3 Angler ("Laksine", Jungangler "Raubfischjäger" und meinereiner) einen entsprechenen Vortest und mit abschließendem Foto- Testbericht machen. 
Gewässer wären der Rhein sowie unser Vereinssee. Angeln würden wir mit Gummiködern (Twistern, Gufis), Spinnern und Blinkern auf Barsch, Forellen, Zander, Hecht, Rapfen, ...? 
Als Test-Rolle käme eine Shimano mit monofiler Schnur dran. 
Wir kommen vorwiegend an den Wochenenden zum Angeln.
Grundsätzlich hatte ich mir bei der "PENN-Anglerboard-Rute" eine etwas weichere/dynamischere Aktion gewünscht.
So, das fürs erste.   :m 
.
.


----------



## Killerwels (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

1.: Komme 2 - 3 mal ans Gewässer, Hecht, Zander und Barsch ist der Zielfisch
2.: Ich könnte die Rute als "Testobjekt" an einem Angelpark testen lassen da dort auch viele Boardies angeln. Wenn sie dann halt jemand testen möchte kann er mir eine PM schicken. Die Rute kann dann im Park "geliehen" werden vorraussetzung ist ein "Testbericht".  
3.: kein Problem
4.: Schnelle Spitze, stabiles Rückgrad
5.: Klasse Aktion!

Also, immer her damit  :m .


----------



## SchwalmAngler (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Da Bewerbe ich mich doch auch gleich mal. 

 1. Ich bin eigentlich jeden Tag mindestens aber jeden 2. Tag 2 Stunden am Wasser. Am Wochenende können es bis zu 5 Stunden / Tag sein.

 2. andere Leute die die Rute Testen habe ich zu genüge.

 3. Da ich momentan hauptsächlich mit schwereren Ködern Fische (ab 30g aufwärts) sollte die Rutenspitze möglichst stabil sein, jedoch eine gute Aktion haben damit auch feinste Bisse erkannt werden können. Die Rute sollte ein gutes Rückrat haben, da ich momentan zwar hauptsächlich auf Zander angel, es aber möglich ist das auch mal ein Hecht beisst. Ich denke das eine Rute mit einem WG von ca. 80 bis 100g in etwa meinen Anforderungen entsprechen würde.

 4. siehe 3.


----------



## Sockeye (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

|kopfkrat Ähhh, ein Test im August/September ist zu spät oder?

Silberlachs / Pinkllachs im Kenai River / AK

Schnelle Spitze und sehr hartes Rückgrat benötigt...


...ähmm..eine passende intl. Baitcaster würde ich natürlich gleich mittesten..


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

die nächsten Wochen testen würde ich gerne. Wir haben hier aber Schonzeit :c


----------



## jjenzen (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Huch, hier komm´ ich wohl zu spät  :c , aber ich bewerb mich trotzdem  |supergri 

*1.* 

Da ich zwischen dem 24.12.04 - 03.01.05 sowieso vorhatte, im Schnitt so 3 - 4 Stunden am Wasser zu sein (täglich, mit Ausnahme von Tagen, an denen ich auf Grund von Jahreswechselfestivitäten stark von meiner Familie frequentiert werde), würde das gut passen, zumal ich auch so langsam mal eine echte Alternative zu meiner Balzer Platinum Spin 75 (ist mir zu Steif für die Stachelritter-Angelei, ist für größere hechte besser geeignet) suche. Primär wollte ich auf Barsche und/oder besser noch Zander gufieren.

*2.*

Angelkollegen, die das Teil testen würden kenne ich auch zur genüge, sind zwar keine Boardies, aber ansonsten auch Vollblutangler und gern oft und lange am Wasser.

*3.*

Spitze sollte sensibler sein (als vorstehend beschriebenes Modell, dass in meinem Besitz ist), ansonsten mit kräftigem Raubfisch-Rückgrat

*4.*

siehe 3!

*5.*

Hört sich klasse an


----------



## Ghanja (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

1: Mehrmaliges Angeln ist kein Problem, da ich aufgrund von Schichtbetrieb pro Tag immer ein paar Stunden kann. Zielfisch ist hier primär Zander bzw. Hecht. Köder sind primär Weichplastik (Shads, Twister etc.). Ich verwende zwar "Schlappen" bis 20 cm aber meine Allroundwaffen sind 4 bis 5 Inch.
2: Ein weiterer Mitangler ist kein Problem, da es sich bei meinem Bekannten ebenfalls um einen bekennenden Spin-Junkie handelt
3: Ein hartes Rückrat mit Spitzenaktion wäre zwar ideal, aber es kann auch eine semiparabolische Aktion sein, da die Gummiköder aufgrund des WG eh nicht so groß bzw. schwer ausfallen werden.
4: Setze momentan eine harte Rute mit Spitzenaktion ein (allerdings WG bis 85g)
5: Ist ok.


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nicht die gleiche Aktion!!!
> Hier drehts sich darum, dass Penn 10 Ruten verlost, an Hand deren man die Aktion genauer definieren kann (härter/weicher als die VErgleichsrute) um damit aus dem gefühlsmäßigen hart/weich bei der Aktion in vernünftige BAhnen zu kommen.
> 
> Die andere Aktion dient der Anmeldung der Tester für die Vorserie. Denn schliesslich soll nicht der Käufer der Rute nachher die "Endkontrolle" machen, sondern das sollen die Tester hier aus dem Board übernehmen, bevor die Rute dann endgültig in die Serienfertigung geht.



alles klar!
hab's verstanden #6


----------



## M-V Angler (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich würd auch gerne eine von den Ruten testen.

1.) Zeit von 15.12.04 bis 2.01.05 durchgängig 1-2mal pro Woche an der Ostsee auf     
     Mefo's und Dorsch, alle anderen Tage am Hausgewässer auf Barsch und Hecht
2.) Meine beiden Kumpel würden die Rute sicherlich auch mal testen wollen, denn die  
     sind immer mit auf Tour
3.) Ich fische eigentlich lieber etwas weichere aber reaktionsschnelle Stöcke, aber ich 
     würde gerne mal einen mit hartem Rückrat und schnellerer Spitze testen
4.) weiche und reaktionsschnelle Ruten

   Bis dann, Stefan


----------



## bine (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich würde mich und Dorsch1 gerne als Tester zur Verfügung stellen. 
Wir könnten in der nächsten Zeit öfters an ein paar schöne Seen und Flüsse in der näheren Umgebung losstarten (Salzburger Land, Berchtesgadener Land). Unsere Zielfische wären Hecht, Zander und Barsch.
Wir haben auch einen grossen Verein (Saalachfischer e.V.) in der Nähe, mit denen könnten wir mit Sicherheit reden, dass diese Rute dann auch von dortigen Mitgliedern getestet wird!  #6  Sie fischen hauptsächlich auf Forellen und Äschen, aber auch Hecht wird gern genommen!

Also, vielleicht haben wir ja Glück!  #6


----------



## voice (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

na dann
2x die woche möglich
spinnfischen auf zander forelle hecht
rhein und diverse seen
4 kumpels davon 2 boardies
voice


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



> Huch, hier komm´ ich wohl zu spät


Es geht nicht nach Eingang der Anmeldungen, sondern wir wollen ein breites Spektrum an verschiedenen Methoden und Wünschen abdecken, um damit nachher ein breiteres Datenfundament zu haben.
Daher immer her mit den Anmeldungen)


----------



## Michael-Neo (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hi leutz, ich bewerbe mich auch mal !!

zu 1) bin Schüler, d.h. hab noch einigermaßen zeit (vor allem nachmittags) deswegen werd ich nächste woche wohl 4 ma am wasser sein (samstag uns sonntag etwas länger ). ich versuche es am liebsten mit blinkern auf Hechte, Barsche und zander in der Ruhr, zupfe auch ganz gerne gufi's übern grund, oder benutze leichte wobbler.

zu 2) wenn ich am wasser steh las ich die rute gerne ma rumgehen (mein bruder z.b.)

zu 3) nehme ganz gerne weiche Spitzenaktion, hartes rückgrat

zu 4) siehe 3), muss es aber nicht unbedingt sein

zu 5) klasse

Gruß Michael


----------



## Acharaigas (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

1. Ans Wasser komm ich ca 3 bis 7 mal die Woche an den Rhein zwischen Koblenz und Bonn. Bin Student und geh vor, zwischen und nach (je nachdem was sich gerade anbietet) den Vorlesungen oft spinnfischen da die FH direkt am Rhein liegt. Desweiteren öfters auch am Rhein wenn ich keine Vorlesungen habe da ich nah am Rhein wohne. Ggf würde ich dann auch ein paar Tests am Laacher See und Schalkenmehrener Maar (meines Wissensstandes nach keine Hechtschonzeit - somit auch im Frühjahr befischbar!) machen falls diese nicht zugefroren sind. Ebenfalls möglich wäre noch die Mosel. Befischt wird hauptsächlich der Zander, aber auch Hecht und Barsch (je nach Vorkommen). Bevorzugt mit Gummifischen und anderen Gummiködern. Alternativ auch mit Wobblern, Spinnern und Blinkern. 

2. Weitere Testangler sind vorhanden. Wenn auch nicht hier angemeldet. Genau genommen handelt es sich um 1 Person die hin und wieder gerne spinnfischen geht und 1 Person die sehr erfahren im Umgang mit Gummifisch und co ist.

3. Die Aktion sollte im oberen Viertel sein. Also eine schnelle Spitze mit steifen Rückgrat. Nicht zu weich. Wobei ich bei der Aktion sehr flexibel bin da ich die Köderführung der Rutenaktion anpasse.

4. Ich bevorzuge schnelle Ruten mit einer mittelharten Spitze. So ungefähr oben beschrieben. Wobei es doch einen großen Unterschied macht ob ich mit großen Gummifschen (sehr harte Rute), mittleren Gummifischen (harte Rute mit mittelharter Spitzenaktion), kleinen Gummiködern (Aktion wie bei Pickerruten, extrem weiche Spitze) oder Spinner, Blinker (Aktion ähnlich der Rute für mittlere Gummifische nur einen Tick weicher) fische. 

MfG

TT


----------



## Chris7 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Oje, ich hoffe, daß es nicht schon zu spät ist für meine Bewerbung ist!?

An Gelegenheiten zum Testen wird es in den nächsten Wochen nicht mangeln, da zum einen der Wasserstand bei uns im Rhein im Moment sehr gut ist und ich in zwei Wochen Urlaub habe. Zielfische sind auch bei mir in erster Linie Zander, Barsch, Rapfen und (gelegentlich) Hecht. Ein Besuch am Forellensee steht auch noch an, sonst gibt´s Ärger mit meinem Sohn.

Da ich sowieso ein Vertreter des "Leicht-Angelns" bin und i. d. R. kleinere und mittlere Ködergrößen bevorzuge, kommt mir das ausgewählte Wurfgewicht der Rute natürlich sehr entgegen. Einsatzgebiete sind neben dem Rhein auch verschiedene ruhige Häfen und der angesprochene Forellensee. 

Ich angle sowohl mit geflochtenen als auch mit monofilen Schnüren und bevorzuge sehr unterschiedliche Aktionen von Ruten. Als Köder verwende ich die breite Palette der Kunstköder (Gummis, Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler und Fliege an Sbiro) und auch mal nen Wurm an der Posenmontage für die Forellen am kleinen See.

Ach ja... die AB-Rute wird sich in allen Details mit meiner (langjährigen) Lieblingsrute messen müssen, die einen sooo breiten Einsatzbereich hat, wie ich es bei keiner Rute vorher und nachher mehr vorgefunden habe... (Model wird aber hier nicht verraten!)...


----------



## Mac Gill (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich bewerbe mich auch um eine tesrute.
1.) Wir ziehen zur Zeit mehrmals pro Woche zum Zanderangeln nach Holland.
nach den Feiertagen ist eine Woche Hardcoreangeln geplant und die Schonzeit beginnt erst ende Februar.
Momentan liegt der Focus beim Bootsfischen mit Kunstködern auf Raubfisch.
2.) Wir sind eh immer 3 Boardies die meist zusammen rumziehen
3.) Hartes Rückrad, sensible spitze

Ausgiebiger Testbericht mit Bildern ist selbstverständlich...


----------



## BigEarn (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Bin auch interessiert #h und bereit zum ausgiebigen testen.

1.Als Student hab ich im Moment gerade nicht viel zu tun, so dass eigentlich täglich Zeit ist ans Wasser zu gehen. 
Nach Weihnachten ist erstmal frei bis in die 2. Januarwoche. Ab Februar sind Semesterferien :m Das heisst, dass ich 3-4 mal in der Woche los sein werde.
Zielfische werden eigentlich alle Räuber sein, je nach Gewässer Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Forelle. Werde am Kanal sein, Rhein, Vereinssee und auch einem Privatsee mit gutem Raubfisch&Forellenbesatz mal BEsuch abstatten.
In den Semesterferien gehts dann nach Irland. :m Gefischt wird alles was Erfolg verspricht: Gufi, Wobbler, Spinner...vom Ufer und im Urlaub auch vom Boot.

2. Kein Problem, da ich selten alleine los gehe und 3, 4 interessierte LEute habe denen ich die Rute in die Hand geben kann.

3. Wie bei der AB-Edition schon gewünscht. Spitzenaktion mit Tendenz zur Semiparabolik, also etwas weicheres (kein schlabberiges  ) Rückgrat.

4. Siehe 3. Beim fischen auf Forelle eher semiparabolisch, beim Gifieren auf Zander härter

5. Damit habe ich kein Problem


----------



## Rotauge (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo, bin auch interessiert.

1. Ich werde in den nächsten 8 Wochen cirka 6 mal angeln. Zielfisch wird der Hecht sein. Geangelt wird am See, im Fluss mit Wobblern, Gummifisch, Blinker.

2. Wir sind zu dritt (Meine beide Söhne und ich) und mein Kollege aus'm Büro, dann wären es schon vier

3. + 4. Angle zumeist mit semiparobolischer Aktion

Würde selbstverständlich auch Bilder zur Verfügung stellen mit ausführlichem Bericht


----------



## Bausi (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo Thomas,

auch ich würde mich gern zum Testen zur Verfügung stellen.

Ich gehe 2-3 mal die Woche los, tagsüber gern auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander mittels Gummifisch, Twister, Blinker und/oder Wobbler, abends hat es mir zur Zeit die Quappe angetan. :l 

Mein lieber Freund Aalbert und meine Wenigkeit würden sich geehrt fühlen !

Ich würde gern eine Rute mit schneller Spitzenaktion ausprobieren.

Zur Zeit befische ich meine heimischen Flüsse und Seen tagsüber mit einer Rute mit relativ weichem Rückgrat, abends muss dann der "Karpfenknüppel" herhalten...   

Ich bin aber zu Testzwecken zu jeder Schandtat bereit !!!


----------



## buddha (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo Thomas,
das find ich ja mal einen super Zug von PENN. Nur leider hab ich in den nächsten Wochen leider zu wenig Zeit zum Testen. Ich wünsch aber allen "Auserwählten" viel Spaß und bin gespannt auf die Testberichte!!!


----------



## dorschhai (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Moin an alle!!!  |wavey: 


Ich find das wirklich spitze von Penn, dass die so spendabel sind mit den Ruten.  #6 
1.  Da ich Schüler bin, hab ich ja bald Ferien und kann somit oft genug ans Wasser. Würde bevorzugt auf Barsch und Hecht gehen.
2.  Kenn genug, die da mittesten würden.
3.  Ich wäre eher für ne echt straffe Aktion mit nem gut arbeitenden Rückgrat. 
4.  Leg mich da eigentlich nicht so fest  #c , beim twistern steif, beim Wobblerfischen eher etwas weicher. 




Wie erfährt man eigentlich, wenn man als Tester ausgewählt worden ist?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo,
wenn es denn noch zeitlich klappt, würde ich mich ebenfalls gerne als Tester zur Verfügung stellen.

1: Am 23.12. geht es für 1 ½ Wochen nach Nord Holland um Snoekbars, Bars und Snoek mit Gufi, Köfi, Spinnern und Blinkern zu ärgern. In der darüber hinaus gehenden Zeit blieben nur die Wochenenden an heimischen Gewässern wie Rhein, Hafen DU, RHK und Sportpark Wedau.

2: Leider kann ich für NH nur meinen Sohn und mich in den Test einbeziehen. Hier in D sind sicherlich noch einzelne Personen aus meinen Vereinen bereit.

3 + 4:  Ich bevorzuge Ruten mit starkem Rückgrat, progressiver Aktion mit Tendenz zur Spitzenaktion.


----------



## angeltreff (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.: Ihr schreibt, wie oft ihr in den nächsten Wochen ans Wasser könnt, auf welche Fische ihr mit welchen Methoden und Ködern angelt.
> 2.: Es müssen mindestens 2 verschiedene Leute pro Rute damit angeln, je mehr desto besser.
> 3.: Wir brauchen dann eine möglichst genaue Beschreibung der gewünschtne Aktion
> 4.: Ihr solltet noch angeben, welche Aktion ihr gerade bevorzugt, damit wir eine gute "Testermischung" finden können.


1. 14 Tage Resturlaub im Januar, dänische Forellenseen (die üblichen Köder) und Kutterangeln (leichte Pilker), eventuell auch etwas Spinnfischen im Hafen.
2. kann ich mit einigen Bordies aus meiner Umgebung absprechen
3. Spitzenaktion
4. siehe 3. ich will einen harten Prügel


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Auch ich würde mich als Tester zur Verfügung stellen!

Ich könnte die Rute an unseren Vereinsteichen testen ( Hecht, Zander u. Barsch ). Weiterhin besteht die Möglichkeit die Rute in einem kleineren Fluß zu testen, namentlich der Eder. Daneben möchte ich auch noch ein, zwei mal an den Edersee zum fischen.
Überdies könnte ich die Rute mit auf meinen Malediventrip nehmen, um zu testen, ob man damit auch in Übersee fischen kann.  :m 

Bericht mit Bildern ist selbstredend mitumfaßt.

Als Promotionsstudent habe ich immer Zeit.  |supergri  |supergri 

Sowohl auf den Malediven als auch im Verein sind mehrere Kollegen die auch mittesten könnten.


----------



## the doctor (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

1. Urlaub habe ich keinen, aber dafür genug Zeit am Wochenende,
und: Werde wohl 3 Tage zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr frei haben.....
und da bin ich natürlich am Wasser#6 (mit der Rute und meiner Digicam)
Da ich mir eh bald eine neue zulegen wollte, trifft sich das gut.
Natürlich wird mit Gufis und Blinker auf Zander und Barsch geangelt....(Vielleict beisst ja noch ein Wels|supergri )
2. Habe mehrere Angelfreunde, die sicherlich am Testen dieser Rute Spas hätten

3.+4. eine steife Rute mit guter Aktion währe zum Spinnfischen nicht verkehrt


Fazit:::::Will die Rute unbedingt testen#6


----------



## henningcl (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

hi
  würde mich total freuen die rute auszuprobieren|supergri

  1, fahre am 18.12 an die küste und komme am 3.1 wieder 
     versuche jeden tag loszugehen auf mefo.:k
     danach auf hecht und zander
  2. mein bald schwager geht mit mir mit und wenn ich einen mefofischer treffe drück ich ihm die rute in die hand.
  dann soll er die mal ausprobieren
  3.eine schnelle spitze und ein rückrad von der härte 7,5 auf einer skala von 1-10
  habe eine sportex multispinn 3,00 10-30g mall sehen wie die penn im vergleich ist und überhaupt.
  4. spitzen bis halbparabolisch
  5. super für einen studi|wavey:


----------



## Palometta (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich würde auch gern testen ......

Aber leider hab ich erst wieder ab März richtig Zeit  :c  :c 

Also testet mal schön ich werde dafür im März meine neue Formula ausgibig testen  :m 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo Thomas #h ,

habe ab nächster Woche für 3 Wochen Urlaub und werde diese mit Angeln auf Hecht und Zander nutzen.
Angeln werde ich an Seen und an Fließgewässern Isar, Amper und Isarkanal sowie Amperkanal, die nie zufrieren.

Die Rute wird vom Jungfischer (mein Neffe), der dann Ferien hat, bis hin zu meinen Anglerfreunde einschließlich meines Vater, der Zeit als Rentner hat, wenn  die Meinung eines "Spinn-Altanglers" gefragt ist, testen. 

Die Aktion meiner derzeit bevorzugten Ruten zum Spinnfischen dieser Wurfklasse ist Aktion B.

Würde gerne mal testen und hätte dann einen plausiblen Grund für meine Familie noch intensiver als eh schon geplant am Wasser zu sein #6  !!


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo,
selbstmurmelnd möchte ich die Rute auch gerne testen, ob Urlaub oder nicht ein bis zwei Mal die Woche gehe ich immer zum Angeln.
Außerdem treffe ich mich regelmäßig mit anderen Anglern zum gemeinsamen Fischen auf Mefos, viele davon sind hier im Board auch vertreten.
Wenn Ihr also mehrere Meinungen zum Küstenspinnfischen über die Rute lesen wollt, her mit dem Teil... 
Ich würde mich freuen, von Euch zu hören (lesen).

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## PetriHelix (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo,

ab wann sollen/können die Ruten denn getestet werden? 
Habe bald 2 Wochen Urlaub und in der Zeit gehts fast jeden Tag ans Wasser (Boot & Ufer).

Also

- In der nächsten Zeit (bis Mitte Januar) öfter pro Woche, danach 1 mal pro Woche => Wochenende. 
- Zielfisch ist wie immer Zander, Barsch, Hecht
- Methoden sind derzeit wegen dem kalten Wetter weniger Schleppangeln, eher aktiv vom Boot oder Ufer spinnen mit tieflaufenden Ködern => Gufis, Twister. 
- Die Rute sollte von der Aktion her schnell und hart sein.
- Testangler lässt sich leicht finden da mein Vater ebenfalls Urlaub hat bzw. wir meist zu 2. oder 3. am Wasser sind


----------



## karpfenwuerger (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Da lass ich mich nicht 2 mal bitten:

1. Also bin momentan so in etwa 4-5 mal pro Woche am Wasser
2. Daran solls nicht scheitern
3. Die könnt ihr haben
4. Ich angle sowohl Ruten mit Spitzenaktion als auch Ruten mit parabolischer Aktion
5. Ich werde keinen Wiederstand leisten  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Hendrik (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich würde die Rute natürlich auch gerne testen - hauptsächlich fische ich an der Küste auf Mefo und Dorsch aber auch sehr gerne auf Hecht mit leichtem Gerät. Die Rute sollte daher ein kräftiges "Rückrat" haben.  :m 
Nach Weihnachten habe ich Urlaub und werde öfters mit meinen Kollegen losziehen, gleich mehrere Meinungen wären also vorhanden!

Auf solch einen Gerätetest habe ich schon lange gewartet, würde mich freuen!!


----------



## higgybabe (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

*Hallo |wavey: ,*

*ich möchte auch Tester werden!*

*Ich habe momentan sehr viel Zeit zum Angeln, gehe mindestens 2-3 mal pro Woche... *
*Zur Zeit ist am Fluss Wobblern, Twistern und Blinkern auf Hecht und Barsch angesagt. *
* Der Fluss ist abwechslungsreich, dort würde sich die Handhabung der Rute denke ich gut testen lassen. *
*Momentan bevorzuge ich dafür eine 2,60 m lange nicht zu weiche Rute die eine mittlere Aktion hat. Weitergeben könnte ich sie an Vereinskameraden die das gleiche Gewässer befischen.*

*Also dann, ran an die Hechte #6 *

*Übrigens: Ein erfolgloser Angeltag ist schöner als ein Arbeitstag!*


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

1. In den nächsten Wochen wohl ziemlich oft. 3 Mal die Woche bestimmt (als Student sowieso . Meist mit Gufi und Twister auf Zander. Tagsüber auch mal mit Spinner, Wobbler und Blinker auf Hecht/ Barsch.
2. 2 Leute sind wir locker. Sind ein Angel und Castingverein. Mit mehreren deutschen Meistern und ein paar extremen Angelfreaks (inkl. mir *g*).
Unser Casting-Chef würde die Rute bestimmt auch gerne ausgiebig testen.
3. sensible Spitze zur optimalen Bisserkennung, ansonsten kräftigeres Rückgrat, welches beim Wurf aber "mitarbeitet" um höhere Weiten zu erzielen. Also keinen Stahlträger.
4. Beim Gummifieren, was ich am meisten machen, wie oben. Bei Wobblern noch nen Tick härter. Mit Spinnern und kleinen bis mittleren Blinkern kann die Rute fast schon eine semiparabolische Aktion haben.
5. Würde mich freuen  #6 

mfg,demo


----------



## RaEma (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

o.k., nochmal berwerben...

also,
zu 1: gibt bald Wheinachtsferien und das bedeutet Angeln bis zum Erfrieren ;-)

zu 2: wir sind ein größerer Kreis von befreundeten, meist Spinnfischern, darunter auch  beinah "Vollprofis" die nie ohne Fisch vom Wasser gehen...

zu 3: am liebsten schön hart und schnell ("UBS-like"-bekomm die zu Wheinachten und die beiden würden sich bestimmt super ergänzen...)

zu 4: sollte aber harte Spitze zum schnellen Anhieb und direkten Köderkontakt beim Twistern haben

zu 5: wäre das schönste Wheinachtsgeschenk für mich ;-))))),          neben der UBS ;-)

Schönen Gruß,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## Palerado (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Weiss jemand wann entschieden wird wer die Ruten bekommt?

Sollte die Entscheidung auf mich fallen könnte ich auch eben auf die andere Seite der A57 fahren und sie mir abholen


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Zu 1: Ich kann dieses Jahr ab Donnerstag dem 16.12. bis 31.12 täglich 2-3 Stunden, ab Ende Januar 4-5 mal die Woche 2-4 Stunden die Rute testen.

 Zu 2: Mein Schwiegervater ist daheim der kann täglich testen, meine bessere Hälfte ist auch viel unterwegs und außerdem noch alle anderen Angler die wir am Wasser treffen#6

 Zu 3: Parabolisch bis ins Handteil aber mäßig hart

 Zu 4: Derzeit mit hartem Rückrat und butterweicher Spitze

 Zu 5: |jump:|laola:


----------



## drogba (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

hallo ,hab dein beitrag eben gelsen wollte fragen ob es noch möglich ist so eine zu testen?ich angeln sehr oft und sehr erfolgreich am forellen teich .fänge um die 30 stück sind keine seltenheit .naja wie auch immer, meistens gehe ich mit meinem kumpel dahin d.h das er die rute direkt auch mal ausprobiren könnte .wennggf. no du es schaffst (falls ggf. noch ruten übrig sind) sie noch vor weihnachten zu schiken wäre es echt prima da ich nach dem 25 fast jeden tag bis zum 31 an forellen weiher in ganz NRW unterwegs bin.achso zu meiner montage meistens schleppe ich mit dem ghost(nicht das normale modell sondern sieht eher aus wie ein salatrello idel für flache teiche ) ,bombarda(wollte dann nach ende von weihnachten mal die dart spiros ausbropieren) oder wenn es ein kleiner teich ist mit drennan loafter posen.mein gerät immoment besteht zum grössten teil aus dem Triana Space sortiment und trabucco trout ultra sortiment da ich finde die besten qualitäts + preisverhältniss hat(haben).
würde mich über eine antwort freuen kanst mir ja per pn schiken


----------



## nikmark (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Moin, wenn Punkt 1 nicht wäre (in den nächsten Wochen), würde ich vorschlagen, dass eine Rute im Laufe des nächsten Jahres bei unseren zahlreichen NRW- und auch bei dem Thüringer-Treffen getestet wird und das immer von anderen Membern.
Die gespendete Rute bleibt dann Allgemeinbesitz der "Catchless Releaser" und kann so immer weiter in einem echten Langzeittest getestet werden.

Vielleicht ist das auch für den Hersteller eine interessante Idee !

Nikmark


----------



## eiswerner (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo Thomas ich wäre auch dabei, ich Fische vom Ufer aus im grossen Baggersee und auch vom Boot aus im alten Rhein auf sämtliche Raubfische, daher sollte die Rute nicht zu steif sein um auch die Köder schön führen zu können. Der Test sollte aber nicht zu lange auf sich warten lassen sonst kommt er in die Schonzeit von Hecht und Zander. Ich bin im Vorruhestand und sehr oft beim Fischen mit meinen Angelkollegen.


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Da meine Bine hier schon alles für uns erledigt hat,warte ich nun nur noch auf die Zusendung der Rute.   :m


----------



## JonasH (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

1. ich wünsch mir zum Geburtstag(... nebenbei am 17.12.!), dass ich tester werden darf 

Ich komme ... natürlich am WE an's Wasser und in der woche außer MOntags und DOnnerstags auch!EDIT und ab nächste Woche NMIttwoch hab ich eh Ferien!

Nur mit dem/n 2. TEster/n... habe nur ANglerfreunde mit denen ich immer losziehe, die siind nur leider nicht im Board... macht das was?

ZUr Aktion wie moviefreak, parabolisch bis ins HAndteil nur etwas weicher so fische ich auch momentan!!!!!siehe unten...!!!!

Als gewässer hätte ich den Mittellandkanal(Zander,BArsch) und einige Seen mit guten HEchten und neuerdings auch einen sau geilen Kiesteich mit morz Barschen!
EDIT  WICHTIG!!!!!!!!!!!
ALso bitte, die GEschenke von Familie etc. sind jetzt hier und es hagelte natürlich auch wieder ANgelsachen... ich muss glaub ich das nächste jahr nicht in den ANgelladen  Naja auf jedenfall wollte ich eine änderung vornehmen und zwar sind die SPinner etc. eher "klein und fein"  deshalb bräuchte ich eine vielleicht ebenso "feine" rute, heißt für mich nach dem handteil gleich Schlank. und natürlich ne anktion wie nix anderes! Denn ich will auch kleine BArsche bemerken!


----------



## Ansgar (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Moin,

wenn díe Rute auch im Pazifik optimiert werden kann, dann immer her damit... )

Bin zur Zeit eh jeden Tag los und so eine 3m Rute zum Gummifisch angeln waere mir noch sehr recht. 

Schnelle Aktion, recht steif, ist zur Zeit mein bevorzugter Typ.

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## drogba (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

wann wird denn nun bekannt gegeben wer die ruten bekommt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Bis am Wochenende habt Ihr Zeit, dann werden wir mit Christian zusamen die Tester aussuchen und am Montag/Dienstag bekannt geben.

Da immer wider die Frage auftaucht, ob die Zweit/Dritttester auch AB - MEmber sein müssen:
Nein, absolut nicht!!!

Aber wenn die das mitkriegen werden sied ann eh AB - Member)


----------



## ollidi (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn die das mitkriegen werden sied ann eh AB - Member)



Soooo wird das wohl sein. :m


----------



## Beggersche (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



Stehe ebenfalls als Aktionstester zur Verfügung. Bin mit 3 Freunden Anfang 2005 für 10 Tage in Irland auf Hecht. Sicher eine gute Gelegenheit zum Testen, Probieren und Vergleichen. Und unabhängig von deutschen Schonzeiten.

Daneben fische ich überwiegend im Saarland und Rheinland-Pfalz vom Ufer und Boot aus an Rhein, Saar und Nahe sowie verschiedenen Seen und Vereinsgewässern.
Meine Zielfische sind Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Forelle. Ködertechnisch experimentiere ich gerne und häufig.

Derzeit angle ich überwiegend mit einer Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche, bevorzuge also eher die harten Sachen.


----------



## dorschhai (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo Thomas9904, #h 



hiermit möchte ich mich für den Rutentest bewerben. Ich bin momentan Schüler und habe also viel, viel Zeit. Nicht nur in den kommenden Ferien, sondern natürlich auch nachmittags. Wenn man mal alles zusammennimmt geh ich mindestens jeden zweiten Tag an’s Gewässer. An Wochenenden oft den ganzen Tag. Das Wetter ist mir bei solchen Sachen wie Angeln relativ egal, es gibt nur falsche Kleidung, kein falsches Wetter. Ich fische meist an unseren Vereinsgewässern, und die sind extrem vielfältig. Da gibt es Flüsse, die Zwickauer Mulde zum Beispiel, eher kleinere Bäche, in denen ich oft auf Forelle gehe, große Stauseen und Baggerseen mit hervorragenden Hechtbestand, bei denen man prima vom Boot aus fischen kann, kleinere Weiher wo man mit etwas Glück und Können ein Zander überlisten kann und noch so einiges mehr. 
#a 
In den Ferien bin ich oft an der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte, meistens im Herbst. Da ist dann Großhecht angesagt!!! Im Sommer fahre ich noch Norwegen, dort geht’s auf Dorsch. Dafür ist die Rute allerdings zu leicht schätze ich, aber zum Köderfischfangen sicher Top. Also Makrele und so. Aber die meiste Zeit werde ich wohl bei mir Angeln. Was kann man dort fangen? Nun, eigentlich fast alles, also Barsch, vor allem in der Mulde tummeln sich große jenseits 35 cm, Zander in den Weihern, Forellen in den übrigen Flüssen, und natürlich schöne Hechte. Als Köder nehme ich oft Wobbler und Spinner, manchmal aber auch Blinker, Gummifisch und hauptsächlich im Herbst Köderfisch (am Drako-System). Die beste Erfahrung habe ich jedoch mit Wobblern gemacht, gerade Hechte mittlerer Größe stürzen sich nahezu auf meine Mann’s. Liegt aber auch sicherlich daran das Mann’s wirklich unschlagbar sind, finde ich. #6 Vor allem die Loudmouth Follow-Me. Die gehen echt ab wie ne Schlange! Von daher sollte die Spitze relativ sensibel sein, aber die Rute an sich straff und kräftig im Rückgrat, damit sie nicht beim ersten Hecht in die Knie geht und man die Bremse bis zum Anschlag aufdrehen muss. Was nicht sein sollte ist extreme Spitzenaktion. Ich finde so hat man kaum Spaß am Drill wenn man schon bei kleinen Fischen denkt das die Rute am Limit ist, obwohl vielleicht noch was geht. Tester für das edle Teil kenn ich genug, sie würde durch den ganzen Verein laufen (also viele Nicht-Boardies) und jeder schreibt seine Meinung auf. Ich denke das ist die bessere Lösung als nur zwei oder drei Tester die das Teil absolut Klasse finden und so vielleicht keine Verbesserungsvorschläge haben?! So haben wir durch die vielen Leute einen guten Überblick welche Aktion, ect. am geeignetsten ist, also ob sie nun härter oder weicher sein sollte, und so gibt es viele unparteiische Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge. Und so hat unsere Jugendtruppe auch mal ne echt gute Rute in den Händen und erfährt so worauf es ankommt. Das wird ja schließlich ne Anglerboard-Rute, und die soll ja auch was taugen!!! Wie lange soll der Test eigentlich laufen?
Das Penn die Ruten spendiert find ich Super, so was gab’s lange nicht mehr! Auch das unser geliebtes Anglerboard nun bald eine eigene Rute hat ist wirklich genial!!! :m :m 



So das war’s von meiner Seite, ich hoffe das mein Verein und ich die Ehre haben werden die Rute testen zu dürfen, bis später, Dorschhai |wavey:


----------



## DerStipper (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn die das mitkriegen werden sied ann eh AB - Member)


Ne mein 2. und 3. Tester haben beide kein I-Net aber die haben beide eingewilligt das ich dann die Berichte und Fotos von denen einsetzen darf#6


----------



## Forellenudo (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Stehe ebenfalls bereit,da ich jede Woche an einem anderen Gewässer bin,rhein,Sieg,mosel,wäre es optimal die Rute zu Testen.


----------



## ollidi (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> und am Montag/Dienstag bekannt geben.



Dann werde ich am Montag und Dienstag intensiv in meine Mails schauen. :m


----------



## Lengjäger (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Bedingungen:
1.: Bis Mitte Februar 1-2 mal die Woche, evtl. auch häufiger (schreibe im Moment an meiner Diss), dann ist Schonzeit
2.: mein Schwiegervater und mein Sohn stehen bereit, ebenso einige Vereinskameraden
3 und 4: Schnelle Spitze, hartes Rückgrad
5.: Ich warte  |laola:  

 |wavey: 
Lengjäger


----------



## Kopyto (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo,
bewerbe mich auch mit Freuden als Tester |bla: 
Bin jeden Tag mindestens 2 Stunden am Wasser,
muss erst um 3 Uhr anfangen zu arbeiten und Single, daher die viele Zeit.
Würde gerne mal Penn Ruten testen, da ich bisher immer nur mit Dega gefischt habe aber gerne mal was neues ausprobieren würde.
Hier sind meine Angaben:

Gewässer: Fulda, Weser, Werra, Klusteich, Ostsee (bei Fehmarn)
                 (in Hann.Münden)

Alter: 18 

Beruf: Ausbildung zum Koch

Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Bachforelle, Barsch und Döbel

Methode: Spinnfischen und Naturköder

und das beste wenn ich teste, Gratisbericht für alle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anschrift:

Robert Tryzna
Kattenbühl 72
34346 Hann.Münden

E-Mail: RobertTryzna@aol.com

Cya
Robert


----------



## Aalthorsten (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo Thomas auch ich möchte mich gerne bewerben !

1: Ab Januar werde ich wieder die Ostsee abgrasen.Leider habe ich dafür nur an den 
    Wochenenden Zeit,aber ich denke das sollte reichen um ein fachgerechtes Urteil 
    abzugeben.

2:  Da ich oft mit Wildbootsmann angeln fahre ,hätte ich den idealen Ergänzungspartner

3: Folgt selbstverständlich umgehend nach dem Testen

4: 15-60 gramm

5: Finde ich absolut eine Noble Geste und hoffe ich bin dabei.


----------



## Florian Eu (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Tach!

1: da jetzt ferien sind kann ich jeden nachmittag ans wasser.. sonst fast jeden, an wochenenden bin ich sowieso immer am wasser.

2: fahre immer mit nem freund, oft auch mit 4 Leuten an den See, also hätte ich genug Meinungen zur Rute.

3: Ich steh eher auf die harten Ruten, für Gummifisch und Twister, damit ich direkten Kontakt zum Köder habe, natürlich sollte die Spitzenaktion dabei nicht untergehen. Für Barsch Forelle & Co. bevorzuge ich ein Wurfgewicht von 15-55g.

4: siehe 3.

5: Super!!!!!! Teste gerne, Bericht mit entsprechenden Fotos werden natürlich geliefert.

Gruß

Florian EU


----------



## Ziegenbein (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Will mich nicht aufdrängen |bla: aber ich wäre auch bereit eine Rute zu testen wir wären auch zu zweit oder auch mal zu dritt. :g


----------



## Tierfreund (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Mich würde es auch interessieren, mal einen Penn Stock zu testen. Nur Jungs - Sorry- Eurer timing ist wohl diesbezüglich eines der schlechtesten. In wenigen Tagen beginnt vielerorts die Schonzeit. Diese Aktion im nächsten Herbst wiederholt, könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß es `ne Menge mehr ernsthafte raubfischerfahrene Testangler mit großem Interesse geben würde.

Generell: Eine gute Aktion der Industrie!


----------



## drogba (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

wat denn für shconzeiten?bei uns fängt der zande und hecht erst im frühjarh an


----------



## Tierfreund (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hier ist leider schon am 01.01. Schluß. In Ostfriesland geht`s neuerdings noch bis Ende Januar - aber dann ist dort auch finito.


----------



## MW1981 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo Thomas ich würde auch gerne an diesem test teilnehmen,



ich bin Student und habe vom 1. Januar bis März Vorlesungsfreie Zeit und werde diese Zeit hauptsächlich am Wasser verbringen, wenn es nicht zugefroren ist. Momentan bin ich sehr viel an der Ostsee mit BrassenHelge unterwegs (Eckernförder Bucht). In Cuxhaven bei meinen Eltern vertreibe ich mir noch die Zeit mit Hecht, Zander und Barsch angeln (Schonzeit ab 1.02).  

Werde mit einem oder zwei Angelkollegen im Januar noch für ein paar Tage nach Dänemark zum Meerforellen angeln fahren.

Würde mich freuen an dem Test teil zu nehmen, um auch einen vergleich zu meinen anderen Ruten zu haben. (Shimano, Exori, Balzer)


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

So Junx und Mädels, jetzt mal gut mit den Bewerbungen und danke dafür, dass die so zahlreich reingekommen sind.)
Hat natürlich zur Folge dass die Auswertung etwas länger dauert, so dass es mit den Benachrichtigungen noch etwas länger als geplant dauern kann, wir sind aber dran)


----------



## Veit (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Also:
Ich gehe fast täglich angeln, das ist ja bekannt. Zu gute kommt noch, dass ich 12einhalb Schuljahre habe und Mitte Januar mit meinen schriftlichen Abiturprüfungen fertig bin. Danach hab ich jeden Tag (fast) den ganzen Tag Zeit.
Als Zielfische habe ich vorallem Hechte, aber auch Barsche und Döbel. Diese will ich mit Wobblern und Blech befischen. Mit Gummifisch bin ich eher selten unterwegs. Schonzeit beginnt bei uns auch erst Mitte Februar.
Angelkumpels gibt es einige, die gerne Mal mit der Rute fischen würden. 
Hauptgewässer sind kleinere, stehende (solange kein Eis drauf ist) und ansonsten die Saale, mein eigentliches Hausgewässer (mittelgroßer Fluss).
Ich fische jetzt im Winter ohnehin lieber auf Raubfische mit Spinnrute, weil man da wenigstens in Bewegung und damit halbwegs warm bleibt. 
Bei der Aktion bevorzuge ich ein Mittelding zwischen Knüppelhart und weich, also Spitzenaktion und robustes, aber nicht zu hartes Rückgrat. Wäre auch optimal für die Rute.
Falls ich als Tester ausgewählt werde, gibt es selbstverständlich auch einen Testbericht+Fotos für das Anglerboard-Magazin, darin bin ich ja geübt.


----------



## jeracom (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Tja, hat wohl kein Sinn sich auch noch anzumelden. :q 


Macht mal,

   Gruß Jens #h


----------



## DerStipper (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

also es müssten die Tester ja jetzt schon ne PN erhalten haben oder wie?

ich würde die Tester bitten sich hier zu melden damit man weiß wer es ist:q


----------



## Palerado (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ist jetzt schon was entschieden, oder nicht?
Würde mich einfach nurmal interessieren während ich in vorweihnachtlicher Melancholie schwelge


----------



## Aalthorsten (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jetzt schon was entschieden, oder nicht?
> Würde mich einfach nurmal interessieren während ich in vorweihnachtlicher Melancholie schwelge




Die Überraschung kommt bestimmt morgen !!!!   #6


----------



## Palerado (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

ICh war wirklich ganz brav!!!!!


----------



## JonasH (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

HAt jetzt schon jemand ne mail bekommen? 
!!!!!!!Ich war auch das ganze Jahr ganz lieb!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aalthorsten (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ne noch keine Rückmeldung. Ihr macht es wirklich spannend !!!!


----------



## Szczurek66 (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

hallo!
ich habe ein paar Tage urlaub, wohne direkt am Rhein, ca. 700 m von Wasser etfernt, mit meinem besten Freund befischen wir regulär und ständig unsere Stammplätze am Rhein, Ahr und Sieg. Wir sind entflammte Raubfischangler. Die bervorzuge Angelmethode ist das Schleppen mit Fischfetzen und einem toten Köderfisch, im Winter  kommt meinstens Tieflaufenderwobbler oder Gummifisch zum Einsatz. Die Ruten, die zum Einsatz kommen, sollten  eine Spitzenaktion haben, mindestens 3 m lang sein mit einem WG. von 10-50 g. 
Sollten wir in Frage kommen: mihetmann@web.de Ich wünche einen Guten Rutsch und viel Petri Heil im neuen Jahr.


----------



## eiswerner (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo Thomas die Feiertage sind rum und ich hab mir Extra eine Super Digitalkamera gekauft um schöne Bilder vom Test der neuen Pennrute zu machen - Ich warte aufs Mail von Euch |wavey:


----------



## Christian Dibisch (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Liebes Board!

Erst mal frohe Weihnachten euch allen!!!

Also zuerst mal: hinsichtlich der Tester ist noch keine Entscheidung gefallen, darum meine Bitte an Thomas die Tester auszusuchen. Außerdem möchten wir die Zahl der Ruten auf 20 erhöhen damit mehr von euch mitmachen können!!!

Ich habe morgen Leute von PENN USA zu Besuch. Übermorgen mit denen noch einen
Notartermin und wenn alles glatt geht noch eine gute Neuigkeit - doch dazu später mehr. 

Überübermorgen flieg ich mit Familie nach Thailand ( Nee Nee, kein Tsunami wo wir sind ) für 2 Wochen - ich hab seit 6 Monaten nicht mehr geangelt und dieses Jahr 
noch KEINEN Fisch gefangen.

Unsere Firma wird natürlich die Auslieferung der Testruten auch in meiner Abwesenheit
vornehmen. Bitte gebt die Ruten an viele andere Boardies weiter damit wir die Meinungen bündeln können.

Bis Bald
Christian Dibisch / Team PENN


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo Christian,
tolle Nachricht mit der Erhöhung auf 20 Rute. Hoffe da ist auch eine für mich dabei. Wünsche Dir, daß Du mit Penn USA einen guten deal machst.
Für Deinen Thailandurlaub wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und dicke Fische.


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Moin Christian,
erstmal Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch in ein hoffentlich tolles Jahr 2005! Viel Spaß mit Deiner Familie im Urlaub und reichlich dicke Fische!!!

Gruß & Tight Lines

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Bergi (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Moin!
Ich bin zur Zeit Arbeitslos und fische 3-4 mal die Woche,auch im Winter!
Ich will ein paar Hechte überlisten mit Gummifisch in einem ca 100Ha Großen See(Harkortsee) vom Ufer aus.
Über verschiedene Angler braucht man sich auch keine Sorgen machen,denn ich gehe meist nicht alleine Angeln und kenne ne ganze Menge Angler!
Die Rute sollte halt recht steif sein,damit ich merke,wenn der Gummifisch den Grund berührt und Bisse sauber anzeigt.
Ich fische zur Zeit recht steife Ruten mit spitzenaktion.


----------



## C.K. (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich werde mich auch mal bewerben:
1. An das Wasser komme ich oft, da er direkt vor der Tür liegt. Ich würde diese Rute mit Gummifisch auf Zander und mit Blinker auf Hecht und Co, bei uns am Dortmund Ems Kanal testen, wo auch die Browning Futterkörbe getestet wurden.

2. Zwei Leute die die Rute testen, könnte ich auch bieten: Polle und C.K.

3. und 4. Aktion C (Mittlere Spitzenaktion, die bis in die Mitte der Rute reicht.)


----------



## Palometta (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@Christian Dibisch

Tolle Sache das mit der Erhöhung auf 20 Ruten #6 #6 #6
Da steigt ja die Warscheinlichkeit auch mal damit testzufischen .
Um alleine zu testen fehlt mit leider momentan die Zeit  :c 
Aber wenn ihr was Norgetaugliches zum testen habt   ich stehe zur Verfügung :m


Auch bis dann  #h 
Palometta


----------



## barsch_zocker (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Dann will ich mich auch mal als Rutentester melden, 
ich hab noch Ferien aber die braucht man ja nich unbedingt zum zum Angeln zu kommen ...Zeit hab ich in der Regel genug:m 

1. die Rute könnte ich am Bodensee oder an nem Weiher testen, mit Köfi
Blinker, Gufi usw.
2. Anzahl von Personen die die Rute testen|kopfkrat  ich denke 2-3 + meiner einer
Aber wenn ich die Rute den Kids aus der Jugendgruppe in die Hände drück und sie des überlebt is se sicher nich schlecht:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Zanderkisser (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Na dann meld ich mich doch auch noch an...

Nach dem Motto,die letzten werden die ersten sein.:q 
Bin sehr oft mit der Spinnrute unterwegs,auch bei kaltem Wetter.
Testen könnten die Rute mehrere,unter anderem auch der Timmy oder Franzl.
Am Oberpfälzer Wintertreffen hätten sie bestimmt genug Leute in der Hand zum Testen...

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Die Mails sind raus, ich warte aber noch auf alle Antworten (wir brauchen ja die Adressen zum zusenden der Ruten).
Wenn bis zum Wochenende nicht von allen eine Rückmeldung kam, werden wir "Ersatz" aussuchen.


----------



## Palerado (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Mein Mailprovider scheint ernste Probleme zu haben  :c  :c


----------



## Veit (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Meiner auch...


----------



## honeybee (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

hmmmmmmmm.........dumme frage

wieso werden die tester nicht öffentlich benannt?


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hi Thomas,

vielleicht ist ja beim Eingeben meiner Mailadresse ein Tippfehler passiert? #c |wavey:


----------



## Mac Gill (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Mein Provider hat anscheinend auch ein Problem.


----------



## drogba (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

mal ne frage °nach welchen kriterien habt ihr denn ausgesucht?!und wenn ihr ne mail egshcikt habt auf die rcihtige mail addi oder auf den nickname?


----------



## nikmark (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, wenn Punkt 1 nicht wäre (in den nächsten Wochen), würde ich vorschlagen, dass eine Rute im Laufe des nächsten Jahres bei unseren zahlreichen NRW- und auch bei dem Thüringer-Treffen getestet wird und das immer von anderen Membern.
> Die gespendete Rute bleibt dann Allgemeinbesitz der "Catchless Releaser" und kann so immer weiter in einem echten Langzeittest getestet werden.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das auch für den Hersteller eine interessante Idee !
> ...



Ich habe gerade die Mail von Thomas bekommen, dass wir eine Rute bekommen !
Also Member der CRF (mittlerweile ja schon eine ganze Memge  #6 ),
nun hat es eine Ende mit dem Ansitzangeln bei unseren Treffen   .
Ihr MÜSST (!) demnächst auf breiter Basis die Rute testen  #6 
Ich denke, dass bei so vielen Testern dann auch viele Informationen an PENN fliessen werden  #6 

Danke nochmals im Namen von vielen Boardies !

Nikmark


----------



## honeybee (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo Nikmark#h 


Finde ich super, das Ihr eine Rute bekommen habt und das Du das hier auch mitteilst. Anscheindend wird ja ein Geheimniss um die Tester gemacht.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim testen und denkt an Euer Motto#6


----------



## Acharaigas (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo, hab ebenfalls eine Mail bekommen. Wenn die Rute dann da ist kann ich mich auch gerne mal mit den ein oder anderen aus der Gegend KO, MYK, AW, NR und BN treffen. Die Aktion läuft bis zum 20.01.! Leider werde ich nicht jeden Tag die Möglichkeit haben mich mit anderen Boardies zu treffen aber ich will versuchen so oft es geht anderen die Möglichkeit zu geben die Rute zu testen. Und deshalb schickt mir ne Mail wenn ihr Interesse habt euch zum Angeln zu treffen. Am besten wäre es wenn mir die Handy- oder Festnetznummer mitgeschickt wird da es sich über ein Gespräch besser was ausmachen lässt als über Mail.

Greetz

TT

PS: Ich kann nicht garantieren mich mit jeden zu treffen, aber ich verspreche mein Bestes zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



> Anscheindend wird ja ein Geheimniss um die Tester gemacht.


Nö, ich bvin gerade dabei die zweioten 10 auszuschen, weil Christian ja erhöht hat, ausserdem will ich warten bis die Rückmeldungen kommen, damit man notfalls nachnominieren kann. DieTester werden veröffentlicht sobalds sioch alle gemeldet haben und damit alles in trockenen Tüchern ist.


----------



## Acharaigas (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich hoffe meine Rückmeldung kam an. *g*

TT


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Antwortmail ging schon raus)


----------



## Acharaigas (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@Thomas9904 Jepp, Danke, hab sie grad gelesen. Geht alles so klar!

TT


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

So, bevor Ihr mich steinigt, hier die Tester:
Ralf-H
vk58
petrikasus
killerwels
Acharaigas
gnilftz
nikmark
schwalmangler
demohamster3d
ollidi
kanalbulle
palerado
südlicht
ghanja
M-V Angler
voice
Chris7
Mc Gill
BigEarn

In eine Diskussion "Warum der und nicht ich" werden wir mit Sicherheit nicht einsteigen!!


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Sind aber nur 19! Ich würde die letzte nehmen!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Die 20gste nimm ich, aber bitte gleich an's Wasser liefern, da ich noch 2 Wochen Urlaub habe und nur zum Schlafen heimgehe ...:q


----------



## the doctor (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Wie die Geier:q :q :q #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@ Kai: Du hast doch viel zu wenig Zeit))
Ok. Toni, Du bist dabei)


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ein Skandal ist das!!!  :c  :c  :c  Klage geht umgehend raus!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. Toni, Du bist dabei)


Vielen Dank Thomas,

stehe schon mit dem Fragebogen bereit |wavey:


----------



## the doctor (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hoffentlich erweitert Penn noch auf 30 Ruten zum Testen:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Oder auf über 7000 für jedes AB - Member???


----------



## the doctor (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Jo, das wäre klasse:q 

Ne....mal im Ernst: Wir (Nikmark) haben ja eine zum ausgiebigem Testen und bedanken uns auch dafür, das wir so eine "tolle" Rute(wird sich noch genau rausstellen) zum testen auf den Treffen zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen haben#6


----------



## ollidi (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

SUUUUUPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Allerdings habe ich noch kein Mail bekommen, weil mein Provider (T-Online) wohl auch ein Problem hat... Hoffentlich regelt sich das bald...

@Tom
Kannst Du mir das auch evtl. per PM zuschicken?????


----------



## Aalthorsten (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

schade wieder mal nicht geklappt,aber Gratulation an die Gewinner !


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ne....mal im Ernst: Wir (Nikmark) haben ja eine zum ausgiebigem Testen und bedanken uns auch dafür, das wir so eine "tolle" Rute(wird sich noch genau rausstellen) zum testen auf den Treffen zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen haben#6[/QUOTE]

Oh, da wird unser Nikmark heute wohl schon Angeln sein !


----------



## Michael-Neo (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

schade das die wahl net auf mich gefallen ist, hätte mich auch gerne zum "testen" bereitgestellt, trotzdem gratulation an die gewinner und hoffentlich gibt es schon bald die ersten umfangreichen berichte mit hübschen bildern, und am besten noch mit gefangenen fischis 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Acharaigas (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Thomas, weißt du wann die Ruten versendet werden bzw wann sie ankommen dürften? 

TT


----------



## BigEarn (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo Thomas! Meine Rückmeldung ist auch raus. #h 
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Rute und los gehts :z :z


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



> Thomas, weißt du wann die Ruten versendet werden bzw wann sie ankommen dürften?


Nö, jetzt brauch ich erst mal alle Adressen, dann gehen die Rute nvon Penn direkt an Euch raus.


----------



## Palometta (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> So, bevor Ihr mich steinigt, hier die Tester:
> Ralf-H
> vk58
> petrikasus
> ...



Geil..... ich kann zumindestens in Meschendorf auch testen  |laola: 

@ Mac Gill
wenn du nicht kommst hol' ich mir die Rute aus AC  :q 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## vk58 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Vielen Dank! Ich freue mich riiiiesig! Werde das  Teil mit meiner Truppe ausgiebig testen. Übermorgen mache ich schon mal die Generalprobe auf Hechte, dann habe ich auch einen guten Vergleich zur Penn-Rute#6


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, jetzt brauch ich erst mal alle Adressen, dann gehen die Rute nvon Penn direkt an Euch raus.




Auch von mir ein herzliches DANKESCHÖN!!!  #6 

Und ich möcht ja nicht drängeln, aber...  :z  :z  :z


----------



## drogba (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

kan das sein das kein juegndlicher ausgewählt wurde?wäre schon miese wenn...


----------



## südlicht (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

...laufe auch schon alle halbe Stunde zur Haustür....  :q :q


----------



## Freelander (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Na klar da  bin ich auch sofort dabei,habe mir gerade schon die Rainer Korn Master Spinn 2,6.m 15-55gr Wurfgewicht zugelegt,zum vergleich wäre eine Milenium Spinn bestimmt genau das Richtige.
Ich habe Urlaub bis 05.01.05 und könnte jedenTag auf Mefo angeln.
wenn das nicht reicht, ich habe noch fast 1 Woche  Überstunden die ich bloß einreichen bräuchte.
Ich angel meistens mit Mefowobler 16-26gr.
oder mit Mefoblinkern verschieder Größen.
Gruß 
Marc


----------



## Ghanja (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich sag auch mal "Danke" ...  |wavey:


----------



## kanalbulle (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

das ist ja wie Weihnachten - da habe ich nichts bekommen :c  und jetzt diese Freude #6                             
Vielen Dank für das Vertrauen #h


----------



## Mac Gill (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

WOW - eben habe ich noch gejammert, dass ich keine Mail bekommen habe und nun Jubeldiduuuuu!

Antwort ist raus -> jetzt beginnt die Wartezeit...

@palometta -> geht klar...

@the doctor -> kannst meine rute auch mal in die Hand nehmen :q :q :q

Jetzt muss die ganze Hollandangelfraktion ran - Ob dannach noch Zander in der Maas schwimmen, die noch kein Piercing haben?


----------



## Palerado (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Auch ich freue mich riesig.
Freue mich schon aufs testen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Jungs, macht hinne, mir fehlen noch 5 Adressen!!!


----------



## Palometta (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, macht hinne, mir fehlen noch 5 Adressen!!!



Ey Thomas , wenn die nicht wollen gib mal laut   

Habe eben erfahren das Ostern am Skarnsudet mit Mefo zu rechnen ist  :z 
Tester wären dann Reisender,Andreas Müller,Hornetz und meine Wenigkeit.

Würde die Rute danach einem anderen Boardie zur verfügung stellen , vorausgesetzt sie überlebt es  :q  soll ja auch nette Dorsche im Flachwasser geben :m

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Palerado (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Kommt Mädels macht Gas.
Wir wollen doch die sowieso schon recht kurze Testzeit voll auskosten!!!


----------



## Aalthorsten (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Thomas wenn einer sich nicht meldet, kannst Du auch gerne meine Adresse haben.Grins


----------



## Michael-Neo (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

zur not schick ich dir auch meine, hauptsache ist doch du hast 20 stück ^^


----------



## Killerwels (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@Penn und Thomas, danke für das Vertrauen!

@den fünf Fehlenden Andressinhabern

Let´s Gooooooooo  #6


----------



## Raufischkiller (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich ahbe Ferien, kann also jeden Tag ans Wasser.
Meine Vater kann die Rute auch testen, dann sind wir zu zweit.
Testberichte schreiben kann ich relativ gut, mache das nämlich oft genug für den Angelverein.
Außerdem gehe ich sehr oft Spinnfischen, meist auf Zander, Forelle und Hecht als Köder benutze ich Blinker oder Wobler.

Würde mich sehr über eine Testrute Freuen.


----------



## drogba (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

noch mal zu meiner frage wurde überhaupt ein Judendlicher "beglückt"?mir kommts nämlich so zimlich vor das die hier aussen vorgelassen werden .Da ich weis das einige viele wieder mir jetzt steine gegen den kopf schmeissen werden enthalte ich mich der diskusion wieso wollte nur mal drauf hinwiesen.!


----------



## Palometta (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> noch mal zu meiner frage wurde überhaupt ein Judendlicher "beglückt"?mir kommts nämlich so zimlich vor das die hier aussen vorgelassen werden .Da ich weis das einige viele wieder mir jetzt steine gegen den kopf schmeissen werden enthalte ich mich der diskusion wieso wollte nur mal drauf hinwiesen.!



Eey kannste lesen???


> Ralf-H
> vk58
> petrikasus
> killerwels
> ...



aber um dich zu beruhigen ... bei der Truppe von Nikmark werden auch einige Youngster mittesten  #6 

Außerden ist das hier doch sicher keine Wohlfahrtsveranstaltung sondern ein erstzunehmender Rutentest.
Und sei mir bitte nicht böse aber ich denke das da von der "Älteren Fraktion " ein bischen mehr Feedback kommt .

Palometta


----------



## Palerado (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich sehe das noch etwas anders.
Die jugendlichen (zähle mich bei bestimmten Angelegenheiten auch noch dazu) wollen doch immer gleichberechtigt sein und hier wird wieder nach Quote gerufen.

Ich glaube nicht dass Thomas das Alter als Kriterium genommen hat sondern andere Maßstäbe hatte.


----------



## Palometta (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@Palerado

Wenn du dich als jugenlicher bezeichnest , bitte :m

Ich bin auch erst 46 Jahre jung !!!!  :q 

Was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, das nicht jede Altersgruppe bedacht werden sollte sondern die Leute von denen auch ein Feedback zu erwarten ist.
Ich denke da siehst du genau so.
Wenn's nur darum ging ne Rute zu ziehen hätt ich bestimmt nicht auf meine Bewerbung zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt verzichtet .
Oder hab ich da was falsch gemacht  |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Palerado (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@Palometta: Da hast Du sicherlich recht.
Das Ganze ist ja schliesslich kein Preisausschreiben.

@Thomas: Wie sieht es mit den Adressen aus?
Sind mal langsam alle da?


----------



## GoGoFisching (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

außerdem werden bei palerado 2 jugendliche mitmischen. da wird er nicht drumm rum kommen


----------



## drogba (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

ach die altären haben mehr feedback?naja wer meint ......
wie auch immer schön zu sehen das grade jüngere angler meistens "aussenvorgelassen"werden .Schön ist das zu sehen in Angelparks oft von mir selbst in erfahrung gebracht .z.b sind verhäderungen mit dem nachbar oft unvermeidbar wenn es dann passiert sind die "älteren" angler unter uns eher schlecht gelaunt und begründe dies dann z.b damit das wir "jüngere" angler nicht angeln könnten .Zum schluss sieht man es dann aber der mann neben mir geht meistens nur in paar mikrigen fischen nach hause und ist meinstens erstaunt wenn ich und mein kumpel dann die tüten bis oben hin vol haben.


----------



## voice (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

voice sagt ganz recht herzlichen dank.....

voice


----------



## Palerado (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				GoGoFisching schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem werden bei palerado 2 jugendliche mitmischen. da wird er nicht drumm rum kommen


Das stimmt wohl. 
Aber wehe ihr gebt nicht genug Feedback  |krach:


----------



## GoGoFisching (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

daran wirds nicht scheitern


----------



## RaEma (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Palommeta, Du glaubst wohl wir wären kleine Kinder die nicht gelernt hätten zu schreiben... Ich wette das wir zuverlässiger sind als einige von euch!!
Hab schon mehrmals für den ""RAUBFISCH" Sachen getestet und alle Testberichte brav, obwohl anonym, zurückgeschickt...

Ich frag mich wie man so was unterstellen kann.
Damit, dass ich nicht ausgewählt wurde, hab ich überhaupt kein Problem,
mit dem dummen "Erwachsenen-Getue" aber schon!!

wenn ich seh wie krank 90% der ALTEN bei uns fischen... hoffe das die Auserwählten nicht einfach nen Blinker nehmen und den in  Highspeed durchs Wasser kurbeln...

Schönen Gruß und fangt was Schönes mit den Ruten,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## voice (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

gibt es hier eigendlich überhaupt noch ein thema das nicht in zank ausartet??????
nur mal so als frage???
voice


----------



## RaEma (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

noch ist ja kein zank  :q 
ist auch auf keinen Fall meine Absicht, dass sich daraus einer entwickelt!
mich hat nur die "von-oben-runter" Verurteilung schwer aufgeregt.
wäre dieses posting nicht gewesen, hätt ich mich in den Thread auch gar nicht mehr eingemischt...

Damit soll´s auch gesagt sein  :k ,

Gruß,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## DerStipper (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@Acharaigas
ich komm dann auch mal zum testen wenn ich darf:q


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich will auch was testen aber keine Ruten !
Kommt nicht mal ne Aktion, wo man für 14 Tage ein Motorboot oder sowas testen kann ? Da wäre ich dann auch dabei.


----------



## hecht 1 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

ich will auch.
1) habe ferien und wohne mit rheinblick, kann also jederzeit unbegrenzt lange angeln gehen
2) habe genug angelspäzis die mitmachen  ist schon abgeklärt)
3) so weich wie möglich
4)auch möglichst weich
5)find ich gut


----------



## Palometta (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Sorry und Asche auf mein Haupt .

Letzte Stellungnahme meinerseits...

Ich bin der letzte , der Junge oder Jüngere benachteiligen werde oder will aber machmal glaub' ich wir sind im Zirkus.

Er wird doch wohl keiner behaupten wollen ,dass ein 1x-Jähriger auf den selben Erfahrungsschatz zurückgreifen kann wie ein 10 oder 20 Jahre Älterer. 
Wenn doch ,dann Hut ab denn ich hab erst nach etlichen Jahren ein "Echtes Gefühl " für ne Spinnrute bekommen.
Aber kann ja auch an mir liegen,zu kein,zu dick oder zu doof.....
Ist mir eigendlich auch schnuppe ..... denn das einzige was mich an der Sache interessiert ist das am Ende für mich als Endverbraucher was rauskommt und sorry nochmal da vertrau' ich eher auf die Erfahrenen unter uns .   

Wie Palerado schon sagte:
"Das Ganze ist ja schliesslich kein Preisausschreiben"

Und immer schön locker bleiben , auch die Profitester  

Tschüß
Palometta


----------



## Rotauge (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Junge, Junge, was ist denn hier los? Ist doch eigentlich schön, dass in einem Forum öffentlich Tester gesucht werden. Aber das Spielchen am Rande ist echt nicht nett.  |kopfkrat 
Da muss man sich doch glatt überlegen, Bewerbungen nur per PM zu schicken. Aber ob das ganz richtig ist  |kopfkrat 

Ich denke, diejenigen, die sich für die 10 Tester entscheiden, sind sehr kompetent, und werden das Richtige tun. 

In diesem Sinne

viel Petri  |wavey:  #h


----------



## Laksos (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> In eine Diskussion "Warum der und nicht ich" werden wir mit Sicherheit nicht einsteigen!!


Thomas hatte sich doch von anfang an klar und deutlich ausgedrückt. Rotauge hat recht; seid freundlich zueinander!


----------



## RaEma (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@palommeta
eure anglerische Kompetenz wollte ich auch auf keinen Fall in Frage stellen!!
Ich hätte sehr gerne die jahrelange Erfahrung von einem Älteren!!!!!
Ich stelle nur die "Unzuverlässigkeit" der Board Jugend in Frage!

Und nebenbei,   ich denke, dass die ausgewählten Tester gute Angler sind und nicht nur drei mal im Jahr die Spinnrute schwingen. Ansonsten hätten sie sich ja gar nicht erst beworben, ne ;-)   (das soll jetzt keine Anspielung auf deinen Testversicht sein!!!!!)

Ich denke damit ist das Thema vom Tisch.

mach´s gut,

>>Raphael<<


----------



## BigEarn (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Sind sie schon raus, sind sie schon raus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:z :z


----------



## Killerwels (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Sind sie schon raus, sind sie schon raus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich auch wissen will, ich auch wissen will  :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

ist sie schon eine Richtung Bayern?  Beckstein läßt die doch rein oder ? #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Habe jetzt gerade die letzten Adressen gekriegt, meine MAil geht heute an Penn raus, diewerdendann aber wohl erst im neuen Jahr rausgehen.


----------



## Killerwels (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ruten, wir brauchen Ruten


----------



## ollidi (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Immer mit der Geduld. :m
Es braucht ja immerhin auch ein wenig Zeit die Ruten einzutüten. Dann braucht die Post auch noch 2-3 Tage. Ich rechne frühestens Ende dieser Woche oder Anfang kommender Woche mit der Rute.


----------



## petrikasus (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

das wird aber mit einem ausführlichem Test bis zum 20. Januar (Limit für die Abgabe der Berichte) knapp.

@Thomas: steht die Frist oder gibt es das nächste Wochenende als Toleranz dazu?


----------



## Killerwels (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> das wird aber mit einem ausführlichem Test bis zum 20. Januar (Limit für die Abgabe der Berichte) knapp.
> 
> @Thomas: steht die Frist oder gibt es das nächste Wochenende als Toleranz dazu?



Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht....


----------



## voice (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

das seh ich auch so...naja...mal sehen wann die rute eintrudelt....
voice


----------



## BigEarn (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich steh auch schon am Fenster und warte auf den Postboten :q Leute, ich muss frustangeln, haut mal rein #6


----------



## Ghanja (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ruhig Blut - Geduld ist eine Tugend ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Cool bleiben Junx, Christian ist unterwegs, hat ne wichtige Sache zu erledigen, mit Notar und so.
Wird sich aber wohl bald wieder melden, wenn er zurück ist, die Mail mit der Liste mit den Adressen ist raus, also:

 KEINE PANIK!!!


----------



## Chris7 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Na, so´n bißchen freue ich mich ja auch schon auf die Rute...


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Eben war der Postbote da und hat mir das Teil gebracht -> ich bin daraufhin direkt zum Testen los. 

Komme gerade zurück -> hat alles prima geklappt!


----------



## Killerwels (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Also sind die Ruten unterweg´s  :q 
Kommen die Ruten per DHL?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Der PB hat mir heute meine neue Rolle gebracht ->
die Umschreibung war nur ein Joke :q :q :q 

Ich warte immer noch vor dem Fenster und warte sehnsüchtig......



Und mit dem 20. wird auch immer enger!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

und ich dachte schon, der Feiertag in Bayern heute hat mir die Rute  verhindert.
Dann kann ich ja morgen wohl mit der Familie einen Ausflug machen und brauche  nicht warten, bis der Postmann 3mal klingelt:c


----------



## vk58 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit einer Verlängerung des Testzeitraumes? So langsam wird es ja arg eng mit dem Termin 20.1.|kopfkrat


----------



## Killerwels (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Mac Gill hat die Rute ja schon bekommen also sind die Ruten unterwegs...
Jetzt liegt es an der Post  #h


----------



## ollidi (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Neee... Hat er nicht. War eine Rolle. :m 
Er wollte uns nur auf die Rolle nehmen. :q


----------



## südlicht (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Nee, da hast du was falsch verstanden...  

Er hat seine neue Rolle bekommen... Nicht die lang ersehnte Test-Rute.... Leider...


----------



## Killerwels (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, da hast du was falsch verstanden...
> 
> Er hat seine neue Rolle bekommen... Nicht die lang ersehnte Test-Rute.... Leider...



 #q  #q  #q 
Ich schäme mich  |uhoh:  :q


----------



## südlicht (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Brauchst du nicht... :q :q :q 

Wär ihm auch fast auf den Leim gegangen.... 

Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf das Objekt der Begierde...


----------



## Gnilftz (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf das Objekt der Begierde...




 Dito!!!  :c


----------



## Mac Gill (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hi, ich habe die Rute gar nicht bekommen -> das war meine neue Rolle (DAIWA Capricorn 2500CA)-> habe ich aber auch schon oben in den thread geschrieben...


Ich warte genau so sehnsüchtig wie Ihr drauf!!!


----------



## nikmark (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte genau so sehnsüchtig wie Ihr drauf!!!



Joh, so langsam müssen wir eine Woche ungeplanten Urlaub nehmen, um die Rute noch fristgerecht testen zu können   

Nikmark


----------



## südlicht (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

....naja, vielleicht legt PENN ja noch ne Slammer wegen der nervenzerfetzenden Warterei drauf  :q :q

Ne, im Ernst, ne Verlängerung der Testphase wäre schon angebracht. Habe zwar noch Urlaub aber ich denke für einen wirklich objektiven Test wirds doch etwas knapp...

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## ollidi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Gut, daß ich noch reichlich Überstunden zum Abbummeln habe. :m


----------



## SchwalmAngler (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Wo bleibt denn nun die Testrute?
 Es sind nur noch ein paar Tage zum Ende der Testzeit und Ende des Monats macht der Hecht schon zu, dann ist nicht mehr viel mit testen ...


----------



## nikmark (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Vielleicht weiss Thomas ja mehr  #6 

Ich habe auf jeden Fall noch genügend Resturlaub und da gehen, sobald die Rute da ist, erst einmal ein paar Tage drauf  :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Acharaigas (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Der Test der Rute selbst dürfte recht schnell gehen. Geht ja in diesem Test nur um die Aktion. Ob sie bei der neuen Rute anders sein soll und wenn ja inwiefern. Dafür muss man die Rute nur 1, 2 Stunden fischen um sagen zu können ob die Aktion gut ist oder nicht und was gegebenenfalls geändert werden soll. Außer die Aktion im Drill, dafür muss erst mal ein Fisch beißen. Also für den einzelnen ist die Rute schnell zu testen. Schwieriger wird es jetzt viele Personen die Rute testen zu lassen da die Zeit immer knapper wird. 
Meiner Meinung noch sollte daher die Testphase bis Ende der ersten Februarwoche ausgeweitet werden. Immerhin wurde schon vor 2 Wochen entschieden wer die Ruten bekommt und diese 2 Wochen sollten dann schon hinten dran gehängt werden.

Greetz

TT


----------



## Palerado (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Nun ja. Also 5 Stunden würde ich schon einkalkulieren (bis ein Fisch beisst evtl. auch mehr  )
Alleine um verschiedenste Köder testen zu können.

Ich kann nur hoffen dass sie bis Samstag da ist, denn dann wollen wir eh mit mehreren los, so dass die Personenanzahl nicht das Problem ist.

Die stetig nahende Schonzeit ist natürlich auch ein Problem.


----------



## Acharaigas (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Wenn mehrere Leute die Rute testen sollen dann müssen 2 Stunden wohl reichen. Wenn du mit mehreren Mann angeln gehst schaffst du es eh nicht dass die Rute jeder so ca 5 Stunden testet. Bei zwei Mann würde dies 10 Stunden am Wasser bedeuten, bei 3 Mann 15 Stunden usw. 
Mit Sicherheit werde ich die Rute mehr als 2 Stunden fischen und möglichst viel verschiedenes probieren. Sollte es gar nicht klappen den Fisch an die Angel zu bekommen dann werde ich den letzten Tag an einen Forellenweiher gehen und die Rute dort mal testen. Große Regenbogner (auch als Lachsforellen bekannt) dürften schon geeignete Fische zum Bewerten der Aktion im Drill sein wenn nichts anderes beim Spinnfischen im Rhein und Co. gebissen hat.

TT


----------



## Mac Gill (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Der Zander ist in NL zum Glück nur im April und Mai gesetzlich geschützt. 

Hat schon jemand bei Thomas9904 oder Bei dem netten Herrn von Penn nachgefragt?


----------



## Palerado (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Acharaigas schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mehrere Leute die Rute testen sollen dann müssen 2 Stunden wohl reichen. Wenn du mit mehreren Mann angeln gehst schaffst du es eh nicht dass die Rute jeder so ca 5 Stunden testet. Bei zwei Mann würde dies 10 Stunden am Wasser bedeuten, bei 3 Mann 15 Stunden usw.
> Mit Sicherheit werde ich die Rute mehr als 2 Stunden fischen und möglichst viel verschiedenes probieren. Sollte es gar nicht klappen den Fisch an die Angel zu bekommen dann werde ich den letzten Tag an einen Forellenweiher gehen und die Rute dort mal testen. Große Regenbogner (auch als Lachsforellen bekannt) dürften schon geeignete Fische zum Bewerten der Aktion im Drill sein wenn nichts anderes beim Spinnfischen im Rhein und Co. gebissen hat.
> 
> TT


Oh Moment. Grosses Missverständnis. Ich habe gedacht Du meinst insgesamt (Alle Angler)
Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht.
Der Test am Puff kommt bei mir auch wenn es die Zeit zuläßt.


----------



## Acharaigas (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Der Test am Puff kommt bei mir nur wenn ich bis dahin keine Drilltests machen konnte... obwohl... man könnte ja auch den Angelkollegen ins Wasser werfen und anweisen wie ein großer Hecht oder so zu kämpfen. 

TT


----------



## Palerado (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich knote die SChnur an das Halsband unseres Hundes und lasse ihn auf der Wiese laufen.
Wenn die Rute dieses 45KG schwere Tier gebändigt bekommt dann isse gut #6


----------



## Acharaigas (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Die perfekte Simulation eines Thunfischdrills... Rasante und kraftvolle Flucht.
*g*
Na ja, bei meinen Haustieren dürfte kein Unterschied zu einem großem Kunstköder zu erkennen sein. Dafür sind die zu klein und faul. (kleine Anmerkung: es sind Bartagamen. Klein, faul, knuffig, verfressen.)

TT


----------



## Palerado (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Acharaigas schrieb:
			
		

> Klein, faul, knuffig, verfressen.)
> TT


Das nenne ich Geschwister  |supergri


----------



## Acharaigas (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

*lach* Joah, kommt den schon nahe... hmm, das sind sogar Geschwister.
Na ja, und die Fische im Aquarium sind mit max 20cm auch keine guten Ruten-Aktions-Tester. ;-)

TT


----------



## Palerado (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Meine Salmler dürften mit ihren 4 cm auch keine wirkliche Herausforderungen sein.
Aber was Haustiere zwecks Rutentest angeht habe ich reichlich Auswahl.


----------



## Rossitc (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Gruß
Rossitc |wavey:


----------



## Killerwels (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo,
Ich meine es ist klar, dass wir nicht alle 5 Minuten mit Infos versorgt werden können aber ein klein bischen mehr Informationen hätte ich mir schon erwünscht    #6 

Mit der Adressrausgabe usw waren wir ja auch schnell  :m


----------



## Enno (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hallo, Ja, ich ware auch gerne dabei!!
 Mein Revier ist die Dänische Ostsee von Flensburg bis zur Genner Bucht.
 Z.Z komme ich 2 bis 3X pro Woche an die Küste ( sind ja nur 3 Km).
 Zielfisch ist klar die Mefo. Als "Beifang" immer wieder Dorsche.
 Ich fische gerade eine 3 m Rute Spitzenparabolisch 10-25 g Wg. Eher der mittlere Härtegrad.
 Meinen subjektiven Eindruck würde ich entsprechend dokumentieren.
 Enno Schloßer
 Harrislee


----------



## Killerwels (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Enno schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, Ja, ich ware auch gerne dabei!!
> Mein Revier ist die Dänische Ostsee von Flensburg bis zur Genner Bucht.
> Z.Z komme ich 2 bis 3X pro Woche an die Küste ( sind ja nur 3 Km).
> Zielfisch ist klar die Mefo. Als "Beifang" immer wieder Dorsche.
> ...




Huhu Enno |wavey: 
Leider kommst Du etwas zu spät da die Tester schon ausgesucht wuurden.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Enno schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, Ja, ich ware auch gerne dabei!!
> Mein Revier ist die Dänische Ostsee von Flensburg bis zur Genner Bucht.
> Z.Z komme ich 2 bis 3X pro Woche an die Küste ( sind ja nur 3 Km).
> Zielfisch ist klar die Mefo. Als "Beifang" immer wieder Dorsche.
> ...


 
das DING ist gelaufen ...:m Enno
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

So, hier mal die neuesten Infos von der Testfront:
Christian kommt erst wieder am Montag zurück, die Adressen liegen aber natürlich in der Firma vor, der zuständige Mitarbeiter wird mich heute noch anrufen und mitteilen, wie weit der Versand gediehen ist.
So Jungs, die Ruten gehen am Montag raus!!


----------



## vk58 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Danke für die Info!


----------



## nikmark (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Bescheid  ;-)))


----------



## Mac Gill (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Danke für die Info!

-> gibt es einen neuen Testendtermin?


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Danke .. freu mich schon#h

Aber 20ster ist sehr knapp nun !


----------



## ollidi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Danke für die Info!!!!
Aber der 20te wird jetzt wirklich knapp.


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Normalerweise müsste meine Rute jetzt unterwegs sein -> weiss einer wonach ich morgen gucken muß? 

UPS,DHL,DPD???


----------



## nikmark (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise müsste meine Rute jetzt unterwegs sein -> weiss einer wonach ich morgen gucken muß?



Wieso morgen  |kopfkrat 
Die kommen am Donnerstag (20.01.05)  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Nikmark


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

Momentan ist schönste Zanderzeit -->Ich will endlich testen :q :q :q 

Ich denke von Castingversuchen auf dem Feld hat keiner was davon...


----------



## nikmark (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich meinte damit auch, wie schon einige Vorposter, dass wir eigentlich ein wenig mehr Zeit bräuchten!


Nikmark


----------



## Acharaigas (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Die Testphase wird meines Wissens nach verlängert. Bis wann genau weiß ich nicht, aber werden wir ja noch erfahren. Also keine Panik liebe AB-Kollegen. 

TT


----------



## Killerwels (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

DHL WAR DA!!!

Rute aber nicht


----------



## Killerwels (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Rute ist DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :m  :m  :m


----------



## fjordbutt (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

na los, stellt doch mal ein erstes foto der peitsche rein!!???#h


----------



## Chris7 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Und meine Frau ist nicht zu Hause...  :c  :c  :c


----------



## nikmark (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Meine Frau ist da, aber keine Rute  :c  :c  :c 

Killer, stell doch mal ein Bild rein und beschreib das Ding !

Nikmark


----------



## Mac Gill (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hab sofort meine Frau angerufen -> Packet ist da...Juhuuuuu

sogar eine (O-Ton) "Giftgrüne Anglerkappe" und eine Zeitschrift...

Ich glaube ich mache heute früher Feierabend...


----------



## Ghanja (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Also hier ist nix angekommen  #c


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Bei mir ist bis jetzt auch nichts angekommen#c


----------



## nikmark (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@ Ghanja

Die bisher eine bekommen haben, wohnen in einem für das "Superunternehmen DHL" überschaubaren Raum (von Krefeld aus gesehen, wo PENN sitzt)

Bei uns muss erst recherchiert werden, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, die Rute auszuliefern  |supergri 
Sie kann ja bei so weiten Wegen  DHL-Like  auch unterwegs verschollen gehen   

Nikmark


----------



## vk58 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier ist nix angekommen #c


dito:c


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

DHL - dauert halt länger !!!

 j.Breithardt


----------



## Killerwels (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> DHL - dauert halt länger !!!
> 
> j.Breithardt


 

Ist aber DPD  #6


----------



## Ghanja (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

DHL oder DPD ist eigentlich egal, da beide Unternehmen beim Begriff "Logistik" erst mal im Duden nachschauen müssen.


----------



## BigEarn (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*






:c 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will auch!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:c


----------



## Killerwels (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Also, die Rute ist Federleicht, liegt mir sehr gut in der Hand. Sie ist Steif, nicht schwabbelig aber man kann förmlich ihre Energie spüren 

Bin die Akkus für die Digicam gerade am Aufladen  :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

du sollst über die ANGEL reden #d


----------



## nikmark (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@ Toni
Ja schade, dass unser WODIBO verschollen ist  :c 
Sonst gäbe das ein dickes, fettes TAAT.........................  :m 

An solchen Beispielen sieht man aber auch, dass der augenblickliche rechtsfreie Raum schamlos ausgenutzt wird  |supergri 

Nikmark


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Nicht dass du falsches denkst, aber es kam halt so rüber:m :m


----------



## Killerwels (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich habe gerade nochmal genau in den Karton geguckt und was finde ich da? Eine Klasse Kappy von Penn + Kataloge  :m


----------



## Mac Gill (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Sollen wir wirklich unsere Eindrücke schon schreiben, oder war das exclusiv für das Magazin gedacht?


----------



## Palerado (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Wo bleibt meine  *schluchz*

@Killerwels: Tolle Rute hast Du. Werde am Wochenende mal schauen ob meine genau so lang ist


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@Palerado

Killerwels sagt nichts über die Länge, sondern nur, dass seine LEICHT ist ...:m


----------



## Killerwels (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> Wo bleibt meine  *schluchz*
> 
> @Killerwels: Tolle Rute hast Du. Werde am Wochenende mal schauen ob meine genau so lang ist



Immer dieser Neid, aber an meine Rute kommt keiner ran  :m


----------



## nikmark (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Killerwels schrieb:
			
		

> Also, die Rute ist Federleicht, liegt mir sehr gut in der Hand. Sie ist Steif, nicht schwabbelig aber man kann förmlich ihre Energie spüren




@MacGill

Wie Toni schon bemerkt hat und ich den rechtsfreien Raum angeprangert habe, hat Killerwels ja gar nicht von der Angel geschrieben, *das Ferkel das*  :m 

Das Thema gehört natürlich exclusiv in's Magazin  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Mac Gill (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Aber das Killerwels nun keinen an seine Rute lassen möchte ist auch nicht ok !

Seinen Rute ist nun für jederMann zum testen freigegeben. Anglerinnen dürfen nach den vorgaben von Seite 1 auch die Praxistauglichkeit feststellen...


----------



## Palometta (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ihr Ferkels #d  #d 

erzähl' doch mal Einer was das für'n Ding ist   

@Mac Gill 
biste schon zu Hause ? wie sind die Ersten Eindrücke ? 

Und *wann* willst du *wo* testen  :g   

Los Jungs gebt euch nen Ruck  |bla:  |bla: erzählt mal was  |bla:  |bla: 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Killerwels (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hier mal ein Pic von der Rute, ich versuche noch mehr hoch zuladen aber irgendwie streikt das Anhangprogi vom Angelboard...


----------



## Chris7 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Bei mir hat der gute DPD-Mann leider nur ne Karte hinterlassen... Soll aber morgen noch mal kommen.

Hey Killerwels... antwortest Du nie auf PN´s?


----------



## Mac Gill (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@palometta and all
Ich werde die wahrscheinlich Samstag morgen in Holland vom Ufer aus testen und nächsten Mittwoch den ganzen Tag vom Boot aus!


----------



## ollidi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Meine ist auch leider noch nicht da. Ich hoffe ja mal, das sie morgen ankommt. Dann wird ihr am Freitag gleich das Wasser gezeigt. :m


----------



## Dorsch1 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@ ollidi

Du bekommst doch sicher für Deine Größe ne kleine Rute.Die ist mit Sicherheit in einem Brief geschickt worden. :m


----------



## ollidi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@Micha
Hast Du eine Ahnung, mit was für Ruten ich umgehen kann. :q
Aber ein Brief müsste ja eigentlich auch schneller sein. :m


----------



## vk58 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Meine Rute ist heute angekommen! Vielen Dank!
Wenn es in den Zeitrahmen paßt (gibt´s schon neue Infos?) werden wir Sonntag noch einmal versuchen, Hecht und Zander zu ärgern und nächste Woche dann zum Forellensee, damit die Rute auch im "garantierten" Drill getestet werden kann.
Im ersten Vergleich zu meiner Spinnrute von Zebco ist sie nicht so schwabelig. Ich bin auf den Unterschied in der Führung von Kunstködern gespannt.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Die Rute ist grad eben per DPD eingetroffen. Macht einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck. Allerdings glaube ich bald das die Spitze für meine Zwecke ein wenig weich ist andersrum hat die Rute ja auch nur ein sehr geringes Wurfgewicht und dafür ist sie schon relativ kräftig gebaut. Mal schauen was der Test am Wasser heute Mittag sagt.


----------



## Chris7 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Meine Frau hat mir auch gerade die frohe Botschaft übermittelt. Meine Penn ist auch eingetroffen  :k . Bis zu den ersten Liebkosungen muß sie sich aber noch gedulden, da ich mein Arbeitspensum für heute noch nicht erledigt habe...  |supergri 

Aber dafür wird´s dann heute Abend umso heftiger...  :l  :l  :l  ... heschel... (Hoffentlich beschweren sich die Nachbarn nicht wieder!)


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Warum endeckt ihr immer die Liebe zu eurerr Ehefrau wenn der Postbote eine harte lange Rute vorbei bringt???

Glaubt ihr, die lässt euch dann früher ans Wasser?


----------



## sammycr65 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

"Warum endeckt ihr immer die Liebe 
zu eurerr Ehefrau wenn der Postbote 
eine harte lange Rute vorbei bringt???"

Als Nicht-Tester sag ich mal:Taaaatüüüüütaaaaataaaa |supergri


----------



## nikmark (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Meine nicht  :c  :c  :c 

Nikmark


----------



## BigEarn (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Meine nicht :c :c :c
> 
> Nikmark


 
dito


----------



## Acharaigas (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

So, meine ist da... *freu*

Hammer, was für eine schöne Rute. Besonders die Ringbindungen find ich ja mal absolut klasse. Liegt super in der Hand. Bin mal gespannt was die Zander zu sagen werden. Aber leider heute noch nicht da ich noch zum Rechtsanwalt muss, danach noch ein Geschenk kaufen und dann auf einen Geburtstag. Und die einzige halbe Stunde die ich Zeit gehabt hätte wäre jetzt und es ist am regnen mit zwischendurch stürmischen Böen. *grummel*
Aber morgen. *hoff*

TT


----------



## sammycr65 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Is denn einer der Tester mal in der Lage ein 

Bild für die Nicht-Tester einzustellen????

Böööööööööttttttttöööööööööööööööööö :l


----------



## Acharaigas (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Muss leider gleich weg, haut bei mir zeitlich nicht hin, versuche es heute abend nachzuholen und ein paar Bilder von der Rute reinzustellen.

TT


----------



## sammycr65 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Daaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnkeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Hoff, hoff!


----------



## Ghanja (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Auch angekommen  :m


----------



## ollidi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Meine Frau hat mich gerade angerufen. Meine ist auch da.  |laola: 
Morgen geht das ans Wasser. :m
Danke Penn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  #6


----------



## Palerado (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Meine noch nicht ;(


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Na seht Ihr, geht alles seinen Gang


----------



## südlicht (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

...meine ist auch gerade eingetroffen... *freu*

Werd gleich morgen füh mal damit ans Wasser gehen und zu testen beginnen...

Danke :m


----------



## Palerado (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

UPDATE: Nun auch ich.
Mein Vater hat mir gerade die frohe Botschaft übermittelt.
Nun kann ich nur hoffen dass ich Samstag dazu komme sie zu testen.


----------



## Ghanja (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Naja, habe gerade ein paar "Trockentests" gemacht. Die Rute ist sauber verarbeitet und liegt (wie bereits gesagt) gut in der Hand. In Verbindung mit meiner Rolle wirkt sie einen Hauch kopflastig aber Genaueres kann man wohl erst in der Praxis sagen. Aktion würde ich mal irgendwo zwischen hart semiparabolisch einstufen. Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie sie sich im ersten Test so macht. Hab mal ein paar Bilderchen gemacht (wen es interessiert).

- Aufdruck 
- Endstück 
- Schraubrollenhalter
- Rutenring 
- Endring 
- Loaded Weapon


----------



## Palerado (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Von den Bildern her würde ich mal sagen dass das echt ein feines Stück ist.
Ich werde meine erst morgen begutachten können. Da freue ich mich schon richtig drauf.


----------



## sammycr65 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ihr habt es gut! Neidischbin!

 Tolle Bilder! Viel Spaß "in action"

 wünscht 

 der Sammy


----------



## Acharaigas (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ok, Bilder sind ja schon ein paar online. 

@Ghanja, kannst du noch ein Bild von der Wicklung der Ringe reinsetzen, finde dass diese besondere Beachtung verdienen. Sieht ja schon geil aus. Hab leider nicht meine Digicam zur Hand.

Greetz

TT

PS: Was ist das denn für ein shyze-Wetter dass auf uns zukommt. *grummel*
PS2: Wo bleibt der neue Termin für die Testresultate? Wie schon so ziemlich alle meinten, der alte Termin ist zu knapp bemessen.
PS3: Die Rute macht echt nen sehr guten Eindruck. Echte Alternative für meine bisherige Lieblingsspinnrute. Mal schaun wie sie sich am Wasser bewährt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Heute ist die Rute nun gekommen. #6 

Bin am Nachmittag so gegen 15.00 gleich heim, Lieblingsrolle dran und ab. Der See, den ich zuerst angefahren habe, war zugefroren, also weiter zum Amperkanal. Das Wetter war mehr als bescheiden, 4,5 Grad, sehr sehr stürmisch (Sturmwarnung schon über Radio ausgegeben) und geregnet.

Dritter Einwurf mit Bleikopfspinner ... Biss ... Linke Hand Rute, rechte Hand sucht Digi .... die ist natürlich in meinem Parker innen, der wiederum unter der Regenjacke war ... auspacken, wie schaltet man das Ding an? (Habe die neue Cam von meiner Frau beim Wegfahren mitgenommen,welche ich noch nie in der Hand hatte) .... Cam raus ... wie bedient man die denn? ... Foto  .... und ... Fisch weg.:c 

Jetzt einen Heintz 9 cm (18 Gramm) eingehängt und andere Stelle gesucht.
Zwischen Biberburgen geblinkert und wieder Biss. Diesmal aber hängt der Fisch besser und ich habe die Cam gleich zur Hand.

Eine Bachforelle über 40 cm hat den 9 cm Heintzlöffel quer im Maul, beide große Drillinge gehakt.#6 
Habe die Forelle vorsichtig im Wasser (!) wieder abgehakt und sie in ihre Schonzeit entlassen.
Das Dumme an der Sache ist nur, wenn ich im Sommer dort auf große Forllen angel, beissen mir immer Hechte die Schnur über meinem 1ser Mepps ab.
Gehe ich aber dort auf Hecht, dann kommt die große Bachforelle.#c 

Da dann der Regen immer heftiger in's Gesicht gepeitscht hat und die Bäume im Sturm über mir verdächtig geknarrzt haben, habe ich dann für heute den ersten Test abgebrochen.


Zur Rute:
Erster Eindruck: Schöne Rute, sauber verarbeitet, aber der Korkgriff ist mir etwas zu dick und zu lang.

Man kann damit wunderbar weit werfen (in meinem Falle eben den Fluß abwärts) und das zwischen den Bäumen ohne weit ausholen zu können; sie hat eine typische Spitzenaktion; die Spitze geht wunderbar beim Drill mit, federt alles ab, jede Rotorbewegung des Spinners zeigt sie an.
Ich jedoch würde mir im ersten Zugriff lieber etwas mehr parabolisch zum Spinnen wünschen.
Aber ist ja erst ein kleiner Eindruck, der Test beginnt ja erst und nach den 14 km Isar, 11 km Isarkanal, 10 km Amper und 8,5 km Amperkanal, die wir uns als Teststrecke vorgenommen haben, werde ich sicherlich ein gefestigteres Bild über die Aktion haben.

Fazit des ersten Tages: 
schöne Rute, erfolgreicher Einstand, zunächst Aktionsänderungswunsch

#h

(Habe noch Fotos reingestellt. Naja, ein großer Fotograph bin nicht gerade und war heute auch alleine ... aber die nächsten werden dann von geübteren Fotographen gemacht, die dann mich begleiten werden und selber mittesten! :m )


----------



## nikmark (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Moin,
bin heute nachmittag im strömenden Regen angeln gewesen und als ich nach Hause kam schellte gerade eine Nachbarin mit einem grossen, langen Pakt in der Hand !
Die Rute ist da  #6 
Das wirklich schöne Käppi hat sich sofort meine Frau einverleibt !

Zu der Rute sage ich noch nichts, weil, so glaube ich,  |kopfkrat dieses das erste Mal im Magazin veröffentlicht werden sollte !


....aaaber das Anschreiben war interessant !

-Es kam von "World Fishing Tackle" wie ja auch schon gepostet wurde

--nun aber das wirklich Interessante:
WFT wird selbstständig PENN Produkte auf dem europäischen Markt entwickeln. Deshalb wird wird sich auch im Hinblick auf die Rutenentwicklung im Anglerboard nichts ändern.

..und Christian Dibisch ist nun einer der beiden Geschäftsführer von WFT!

Fur Händler und Kunden ändert sich somit in Bezug auf PENN Produkte nichts, ausser einer intensiveren Beziehung zum europäischen Markt und diese beweist Ch. Dibisch ja gerade mit der Aktion im AB.

Viel Erfolg !

Nikmark


----------



## ollidi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich habe gestern Abend ja auch sofort das Päckchen aufgemacht. Mein Sohn stand auch schon dicht neben mir und war auch gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Er ist ja mit seinen 10 Jahren auch schon angelverseucht. :q
Ich werde wohl unter etwas anderen Bedingungen testen, weil ich eine 10-30 Gramm Rute habe. Die macht aber einen super Eindruck. Leicht, liegt gut in der Hand, sauber verarbeitet, starkes Rückgrad und feste Spitze. Heute Nachmittag ist sie am Wasser dran. :m
Die Kataloge und das Käppi habe ich auch gefunden. Die Kataloge und die Rute durfte ich mit Erlaubnis meines Sohnes behalten. :q
Das Käppi hat er sich gleich geschnappt mit der Begründung: "Du hast ja schon ein Käppi und den Windbreaker von Penn. Dieses Käppi gehört jetzt also mir." :q Sprach es, setzte das Käppi auf und grinste mich an.
Kann man da Nein sagen????? :q Ich konnte es nicht.


----------



## nikmark (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hat einer eine Ahnung, bis wann die Testzeit jetzt ausgedehnt ist  #c  #c  #c 

Nikmark


----------



## voice (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

meine ist auch da.......erster eindruck....leicht ...super verarbeitet.....edel.....sehr hart.....ich geh am sonntag testen......
voice


----------



## fjordbutt (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

sacht mal, ist das nicht ne ganz normale millenium?? sorry aber meine schaut genauso aus |kopfkrat  |uhoh:


----------



## BigEarn (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

:c Bei mir ist immer noch nichts angekommen


----------



## BigEarn (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				fjordbutt schrieb:
			
		

> sacht mal, ist das nicht ne ganz normale millenium?? sorry aber meine schaut genauso aus |kopfkrat |uhoh:


 
Ja klar, wurde doch auch so angekündigt. Handelt sich hierbei ja noch nicht um die AB-Edition-Rute.   Soll doch dazu dienen anhand der Aktion der Millenium zu sagen, was man verbessern könnte, vor allem bzgl. der Aktion.


----------



## fjordbutt (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar, wurde doch auch so angekündigt. Handelt sich hierbei ja noch nicht um die AB-Edition-Rute.   Soll doch dazu dienen anhand der Aktion der Millenium zu sagen, was man verbessern könnte, vor allem bzgl. der Aktion.




 #q  #6


----------



## BigEarn (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Och möööönsch, schon wieder klingelts nicht bei mir an der Tür :c  Morgen früh fahr ich zu meinen Eltern und wollte die Rute eigentlich mitnehmen um sie am Rhein zu testen. Das wird jetzt wohl nichts mehr  
Warum kann das denn so lange dauern? Münster liegt doch nicht am A.... der Welt. :c


----------



## Palerado (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Selbst in Leopoldstal (das ist der Arsch der Welt) ist sie bereits angekommen


----------



## fjordbutt (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Münster liegt doch nicht am A.... der Welt. :c





willst du darauf wirklich ne antwort haben?? |kopfkrat 


 |jump:


----------



## BigEarn (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ort: Kolkwitz - Spreewald

Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen  :q


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Also am Arsch der Welt wohne ich ja wohl ohne Konkurrenz in meinem thüringerischen 1700 Einwohnerkaff im ehemailgen Sperrgebiet zu Bayern, in dem das mieseste Wetter von ganz Ostthüringen ist.
Bei uns gibt's net mal nen Bäcker ... geschweige denn Freibad, Kino, Disko etc. ...

aber:
Die Rute ist trotzalledem angekommen  :m und zum Testen bereit. Wäre trotzdem noch nett zu wissen, wann nun der Abgabetermin der Testergebnisse ist.

mfg, demo


----------



## BigEarn (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Bei mir hats auch gerade geklingelt :m  Leider war die Einlage vom Leitring locker aber mit Sekundenkleber müsste es jetzt wieder halten. 
Nun kann nur noch das Wetter das Testwochenende verderben #6


----------



## fjordbutt (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Ort: Kolkwitz - Spreewald
> 
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen  :q




hey kolkwitz ist sozusagen *die* metropole des ostens :q  |kopfkrat  |wavey:


----------



## petrikasus (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr Castrop-Rauxel kennt (ja - ich weiß: lateinisch von Wanne-Eickel|gr: ), aber bei mir ist das Ding gestern eingetrudelt. Eine Nachbarin war so nett und hat sie angenommen. Als sie abends das Paket bei meiner Frau abgab, sagte sie: "Eine Angel für Karsten". Woher die das wohl weiß???|supergri 

Interessant ist die Frage, bis wann wir den Testbericht abgeben sollen. Wettermäßig ist das definitiv nicht die wirklich schönste Zeit zum testen.


----------



## Ghanja (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Jo, mal sehen was dieses Wochenende geht - nur die Harten kommen in den Garten (sofern sie nicht vom Winde verweht werden *g*).


----------



## Acharaigas (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Fast hätte die Rute nen optimalen Start gestern gehabt. Bin kurz an den Rhein, ein paar Würfe machen und knapp vorm Ufer biss dann ein knapp 60 cm langer Zander der sich aber wieder vom Hacken befreien konnte. Aber schonmal ein guter Anfang. Leider war der Drill zu kurz um sich eine Meinung über das Drillverhalten der Rute zu machen. 
Gefischt habe ich mit Attractor Größe F (?) an nem 14er Kopf. Gesamtgewicht ca 30 bis 35 Gramm. Die Rute war genau richtig für diese Ködergröße. Macht Spass mit zu fischen. Vielleicht geh ich heute nochmal für ein Stündchen oder so. 

TT


----------



## vk58 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Gibt es irgendeine Neuigkeit bezüglich eines neuen Termins für das Testende?
Wir hatten nämlich erst den den schicken Sturm und nun sind wir eingeschneit:c


----------



## BigEarn (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

War gestern am Rhein mit der Rute. Land unter überall und eine Menge Geld in den Rhein geschmissen #t  Die Wurfeigenschaften waren bei Gufis an 28gr. Köpfen durchaus überzeugend. Fürs Gufieren ist mir die Spitze allerdings erheblich zu weich. Beim nächsten Mal werd ichs dann mit Wobblern und Blinkern fischen, ds gute Stück. #6 Allerdings wird das nicht am Rhein sein, wenn der so weiter steigt.


----------



## voice (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

war gestern auch am rhein und hab mir den ar.... abgefroren....mit gufi.......leider keinen biss....aber zu weich kann ich nun wirklich nicht sagen....du spürst jeden kiesel in dem handteil....also für mich ist die rute optimal......die wurfeigenschaften sind auch sahne......ich bin begeistert von dem teil....
voice


----------



## vk58 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> ....aber zu weich kann ich nun wirklich nicht sagen....


Vielleicht haben wir ja verschiedene Angeln mit verschiedenen Aktionen bekommen. Daher vielleicht die unterschiedlichen Beurteilungen


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Hier nun wieder ein kurzer Zwischenbericht:

War Freitag und gestern wieder beim testen, obwohl es einem fast den A ... abgefroren hat#t .
Nur am Samstag war kein vernüftges "spinnen" möglich, der Sturm hat uns vier Mann vom Wasser in's Wirtshaus zum Frühschoppen geblasen:q .

Bisse aber hatten wir Freitag und auch gestern auf Blinker und auf Spinner.
Fazit bisher: 
Kapitale Bachforellen haben Heißhunger, (aber auch Schonzeit).
Hechte gehen, aber zäher.

Da wir die Rute mit Monoschnur nun getestet haben (die geflochtene ist  gnadenlos gefroren und gabt unweigerlich Perücken), zeigte sich diese mit ihren 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht doch zu weich, um damit Hechte (bis auf einen 50ger) zu haken. Etwas größere Hechte haben den Köder während des Drills wieder abschütteln können.:c 

Möchte hier nun dem Endbericht nicht vorgreifen, ist ja auch noch Testzeit (oder???), aber über Aktion und Drillverhalten festigt sich derzeit mein erster Eindruck, den ich letzten Donnerstag schon gepostet habe. 
Tja aber der mir zuerst etwas dick erscheinende Korkgriff gewinnt sehr an Sympathie, da er sich von meine steifgefrorenen Fingern gut umschließen läßt:m  

Ob ich heute noch an's Wasser komme, hängt davon ab, wie sich die wetterbedingt katastrophale Verkehrslage beruhigt.


----------



## kanalbulle (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Das geile Teil ist eingeweiht und fängt fast von selbst  
Angelzeit knapp 12 Stunden in drei Tagen, lieterweise heißen Tee und massen an dicken Socken....
Endergebnis - 1 Hecht von 74cm, 2 Regenbogner von 51 & 54 cm und ettliche Barsche.
Testbericht ist versendet und damit die Pflicht erfüllt  :q 
Danke nochmals für dieses Schmuckstück !!!


----------



## Christian Dibisch (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Liebe Boardies!

Ich bin endlich zu Hause und hab alles gelesen!! 

Hallo Thomas - bitte den Test vielleicht etwas verlängern da sich der Versand der 20 Testruten durch unsere Arbeitsüberlastung etwas verzögert hat. 

Bitte Meldung an uns ( WFT ) direkt falls einer seine Testrute noch nicht bekommen hat!!! Bitte "alte" Adresse benutzen:

penn-fishing@t-online.de

Bezüglich PENN und WFT folgt morgen oder übermorgen noch eine Pressemitteilung
die wir natürlich auch im Board veröffentlichen werden. Kleiner Hinweis - so aufregend
ist's nicht, schließlich ist das ja schon seit 2 Jahren in Planung!

MfG, Gute Nacht
Christian Dibisch / Ex Team PENN jetzt Team WFT


----------



## Acharaigas (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Sodele, mein Vorschlag für den neuen Test-Endtermin an dem die Berichte fertig und versendet sein sollten ist die Woche vom 14 bis 19. Februar. Damit man auch möglichst mehrere mit der Rute angeln lassen kann und somit einen möglichst ausführlichen Bericht abgeben kann. 
Also, Thomas und Christian und selbstverständlich die anderen Tester, was meint ihr dazu? 

TT


----------



## vk58 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Acharaigas schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele, mein Vorschlag für den neuen Test-Endtermin an dem die Berichte fertig und versendet sein sollten ist die Woche vom 14 bis 19. Februar. Damit man auch möglichst mehrere mit der Rute angeln lassen kann und somit einen möglichst ausführlichen Bericht abgeben kann.
> Also, Thomas und Christian und selbstverständlich die anderen Tester, was meint ihr dazu?
> 
> TT


Guter Vorschlag!#6


----------



## nikmark (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Acharaigas schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele, mein Vorschlag für den neuen Test-Endtermin an dem die Berichte fertig und versendet sein sollten ist die Woche vom 14 bis 19. Februar. Damit man auch möglichst mehrere mit der Rute angeln lassen kann und somit einen möglichst ausführlichen Bericht abgeben kann.
> Also, Thomas und Christian und selbstverständlich die anderen Tester, was meint ihr dazu?
> 
> TT



Bin auch dafür, weil

- am 15.2 beginnt die Hechtschonzeit und ich habe mir extra die ganze Woche vorher Urlaub genommen um zu  #:  #:  #: 
- am 5. und 6.2. das Boardie-Treffen in Pulheim ist, wo dann wirklich *viele* das gute Teil testen können  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Da die Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander hier am 15.Febr. beginnt, sollte man bis zu dem Termin die Testphase verlängern. Da dann auch der Bericht geschrieben werden soll und der auch qualitativ ausfallen soll und nicht "schnell mal noch was" geschrieben, würde ich die Abgabe nach dem darauf folgendem Wochenende ansetzen, also ab dem 21.  Febr.#h


----------



## Ghanja (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Dem gibt es nichts hinzu zu fügen  #6


----------



## ollidi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich hab meine Rute ja am WoEnde auch einmal gewässert und muß sagen, ein feines Teilchen. Gebissen hat zwar nix, habe aber Gufis, Twister und kleine Wobbler ausprobiert. Ich habe ja eine 10-30 Gramm bekommen und muß sagen, daß die keineswegs zu weich ist. Sie hat eine feste Spitze und bei einem Hänger :q hat sie auch ein steifes Rückgrad bewiesen. Vom allgemeinen Gewicht und der Balance bin ich wirklich begeistert. AUch die Grifflänge ist in Ordnung.


----------



## vk58 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich habe am Wochenende ,wie Ollidi, leider nur Wurfübungen gemacht (sprich nichts gefangen), bin aber völlig begeistert, auf was für Wurfweiten man auch mit leichten Ködern kommt. Ich bin ja gar nicht so blöd, lag ja nur an der Rute (wehe, es sagt einer von Euch jetzt was anderes!" )! Beim Führen von Gummifischen habe ich nicht den großen Unterschied zu meiner alten Rute gemerkt, aber die Spitze ist sensibler, sprich ich merkte deutlicher, wenn der Köder am Grund ankam. Ich bin von der Rute bis jetzt völlig begeistert, würde nur gerne auch mal einen Drill testen (grummel, grummel)


----------



## vk58 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe am Wochenende ...


Was erzähl ich denn da? Dienstag ist doch kein Wochenende mehr|uhoh: . Urlaub raubt einem jegliches Zeitgefühl (ist aber eine herrliche Krankheit )


----------



## buddha (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr Castrop-Rauxel kennt (ja - ich weiß: lateinisch von Wanne-Eickel|gr:



 #6  :q  Hab ich noch nie gehört!! Find ich, sei mir bitte nicht böse, klasse!!!   :q  #6 

Aber mal zum Thema. Mich würde interessieren, welche Rollen ihr denn mit den Ruten fischt??


----------



## BigEarn (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

War gestern mal am Dortmund-Ems Kanal unterwegs mit Gufis und Wobblern. Es war saukalt und bis auf ganz viel frische Luft hab ich nichts gefangen. 
Die Wurfeigenschaften der Rute sind meines Erachtens sehr gut, wobei ich gestern mit leichteren Ködern (bis 25 gr) als am Rhein fischen konnte und diese noch um einiges besser zu werfen waren.
Nur im Drill würde ich sie jetzt auch mal gerne testen :c


----------



## Palerado (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

So ein Mist. Bei uns ist alles zugefroren.
Ich hoffe doch mal dass sich das nächste Woche legt.

@Buddha: Ich fische sie mit einer Daiwa Laguna.
Wirklich eine nette Kombo.


----------



## vk58 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal zum Thema. Mich würde interessieren, welche Rollen ihr denn mit den Ruten fischt??


Ich habe sie mit einer Shimano Technium getestet. Harmonierte  sehr gut mit den Kunstködern (bis 30g), die ich benutzt habe.


----------



## Chris7 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich habe ne Daiwa SS2500II montiert. Eine Nummer größer wäre aber optimal.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren, welche Rollen ihr denn mit den Ruten fischt??


 
Balzer Magina 35 (7 Bearing Systme "Die perfekte Maschine")

Die Balzer (siehe Foto) gefällt mir an der Rute wesentlich besser als die Shimano Technium, die ich Anfangs montiert hatte.


----------



## vk58 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Balzer Magina 35 (7 Bearing Systme "Die perfekte Maschine")
> 
> Die Balzer (siehe Foto) gefällt mir an der Rute wesentlich besser als die Shimano Technium, die ich Anfangs montiert hatte.


Meinst Du das optisch oder funtionell?

P.S.: Nachträglich noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!:m


----------



## buddha (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@all
Danke für die Infos!!  #h 

@Toni_1962
Schönes Bild! 
Möönsch Toni, hast Du aber nen guten Zahnarzt!!! :q


----------



## Ghanja (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Verwende eine Twin Power 4000 XT RA in Verbindung mit einer 0.15er PowerPro.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du das optisch oder funtionell?


 
Beides: Die Größe stimmt genau für mich optisch wie auch funktionell, was Gewicht und Ausgewogenheit, Handhabung usw angeht.

Generell ziehe ich die Rolle meiner Shimano Technium vor, da der Bremskopf der Frontbremse größer zu fassen ist, was im Drill einfacher zu bedienen ist, die Bremse auch hält und nicht nach einigen Würfen nachgestellt werden muss.



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Nachträglich noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!:m


 
Vielen Dank#h 



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> @Toni_1962
> Möönsch Toni, hast Du aber nen guten Zahnarzt!!! :q


 
Tja, als ich letzthin wieder zu meiner Zahnärztin gegangen in, hat sie vor der Tür ihren neuen Audi 3,0 l Cabrio mit Vollaustattung , alles in weinrot, stehen gehabt, mir auf die Schulter geklopft und mich gefragt, ob mit klar ist, wer ihr dieses Auto  mit seinem Gebiss finanziert hat :m :m


----------



## Mac Gill (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich komme auch nicht über dir Wurfübungen hinaus -> es will nix beissen.

Ich nutze eine DAIWA Capricorn 2500CA -> Finde auch dass dies die Optimale Combo ist.


----------



## Acharaigas (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ich fische die Rute mit einer Ryobi Applause... Wurde mir vor ein paar Monaten mal geraten diese Rolle zu kaufen, das die wirklich gut wäre. Und Tatsache, hab nie ne Rolle mit ner feineren Bremse als diese gefischt. Die ist so fein ajustierbar, einfach genial. Mit der Rute harmoniert sie sehr gut. 
War heute auch mal am Laacher See, das erste mal vom Boot geschleppt. Aber außer einen Biss auf die Penn Millienium tat sich nix. Den Biss hab ich dann auch vergeigt. 
Drill hatte ich bisher nur ca 10 bis 20 Sekunden nen schönen Zander von ca 55 bis 60 cm. Der ging aber leider verloren. Hatte das Gefühl dass die Rute im Drill etwas zu hart war. Aber das wird sich noch in den nächsten Wochen zeigen wenn ich endlich mal ein paar Fische auch fange. (Zuversichtlich bleiben. ;-) )

TT


----------



## Gnilftz (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Moin,
leider kann ich meinen Senf auf Grund von PC Problemen erst jetzt abgeben.
@ Thomas 9904
Sind die Faxe angekommen ???

Von der Verarbeitung her eine gute Rute, ich finde nur, dass sie ein recht hohes Gewicht hat. In Verbindung mit meiner Stradic 2500 Fa, wirkt die Rute kopflastig. Eine 4000er Rolle wäre wohl angebrachter.

Zum Werfen ist die Aktion genial, da gibt es nichts zu meckern.

Im Drill konnten wir die Rute leider nicht beurteilen, da sich keine Mefo erbarmt hat...    Aber wir denken, dass die Rute für ein weiches Forellenmaul eventuell etwas zu hart ist und die Fische ausschlitzen.

Das Fazit von Torf21, Mefo und mir ist:
 Von der Spitze wie die Testrute, aber von Rückrad her weicher... Lieber parabolischer. 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Acharaigas (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Heute konnte ich die Rute das erste mal im Drill testen. Ein Barsch von 41 cm erbarmte sich in ca 20 m Tiefe meiner und nahm den Gummifisch. Die Rute hat zwar ne geile Spitzenaktion zum Gufifischen, kommt mir aber verdammt hart im Drill vor. Hat jedenfalls verdammt viel Rückgrat. Für große Fisch zwar ideal aber bei knapp gehackten Fischen (mein Zander letztens) hat es fast immer Fischverlust zur Folge. Aber meine genauere Beurteilung kommt erst dann wenn der Endtermin feststeht. Will sie möglichst bis zum Schluss auf Herz und Nieren testen. ;-)

TT


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

@AcharaigasPetri zu deinem Drilltest. #6 
Ich konnte meine Testrute ja auch schon im Drill testen.
Die Aktion wie du sie schreibst, teile ich .. das Rückrad ist mit auch viel zu hart.
Nur für größere Fische mag möglicherweise das Rückrad gut sein, aber mit der sehr weichen Spitze habe ich größere Hechte nicht richtig haken können und wieder verloren (aber dazu ist ja eine 40 Gramm-Rute ja nicht unbedingt gedacht). Meine Forellen und kleiner Hechte waren aber kein Problem.
Mag daran liegen, dass ich mit Mono bei den Frosttemperatuten fische.
#h


----------



## Ghanja (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

So, unsere Berichte sollten nun auch eingetrudelt sein (Mail und Fax)  |supergri


----------



## vk58 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Dann melde auch hier noch einmal Vollzug: Mail ist am 7.2. rausgegangen.


----------



## voice (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

meiner ist auch raus
voice


----------



## kanalbulle (4. April 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Habe ich hier was überlesen und irgendwo den Pressebericht von Penn verpasst ? |kopfkrat Oder hatten die noch keine Zeit unsere Testberichte auszuwerten ?
Nachtragen möchte ich noch - ich hatte die Rute mit zum Heringsfischen.....
...für meine Begriffe ist das ideal.
Man bemerkt jeden einzelnen Fisch beim anbiss und es gab auch nach sieben Stunden keine Ermüdungserscheinungen.
Klasse Teil das ich nicht mehr missen möchte #v


----------



## Palometta (4. April 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Schön das du mit der Rute zufrieden bist , aber scheinbar ist die Aktion eingeschlafen  #d 
Ich als Endverbraucher hatte mir eigendlich mehr von dem Vorhaben versprochen aber nun gut , es gab 'nen paar Testruten und der Name Penn wurde einige Zeit öfter genannt.  
Schade wenn das alles war  |kopfkrat 

Ich habe mich nicht zuletzt wegen der laschen und unzureichenden (meine persönliche Meinung ) Information über diese Aktion bei der Aufstockung meiner Ausrüstung für ein "Mitbewerber" entschieden .

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## vk58 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*

Ist die Aktion eigentlich im Sande verlaufen?;+


----------



## vk58 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Tester gesucht: Penn spendiert 10 Ruten für Aktionstest*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Aktion eigentlich im Sande verlaufen?;+


Offensichtlich!


----------

